# Proud to be an American driveler #39



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

drivel on children, drivel on!

and good mornin to all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

KANG !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 20, 2012)

Blood on the Ground is.....KANG!  

Good morning Drivelers.  Thursday aka Friday Eve!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG !!!!





pstrahin said:


> Blood on the Ground is.....KANG!
> 
> Good morning Drivelers.  Thursday aka Friday Eve!



i will get bumped some way i will get bumped


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

King Blood  
Good morning, its a nice muggy warm start to the day


----------



## kracker (Sep 20, 2012)

Morning everybody!

Kang Blood, you forgot the video. How about a lil funk this for this thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Kang Quack !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

And King Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Every body better run the po po is here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> And King Mud



It was a conspiracy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It was a conspiracy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Now we can go to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now we can go to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Morning Quack


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now we can go to work.



Yeah I rekon..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah I rekon..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Bayby


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> Kang Blood, you forgot the video. How about a lil funk this for this thread?



O E O  E oh


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Bayby


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2012)

Funky drive by!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

Just passin` though.

Ladies...  

Gentlemen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2012)

Runnin late, CYL!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Funky drive by!!


Jeffro


Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` though.
> 
> Ladies...
> 
> Gentlemen...



Hey Nic


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!



Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!


 Mornin Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin







Keebs said:


> Mornin Crickett!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

Peek-a-boo...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Not even on page 2 yet.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Peek-a-boo...


 I liked the one "runnin the Hootch"


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not even on page 2 yet.


Oooooooppppsssssss!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hdm03 said:


>


 don't tell me, ANOTHER 4 day weekend, huh?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

mornin idjits


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I liked the one "runnin the Hootch"





Thank you Ma`am! Kinda scary though, lookin` behind you when you`re goin` that fast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lunch call, deer cubed steak, peas, mac and cheese , fried green maters


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch call, deer cubed steak, peas, mac and cheese , fried green maters



you eatin like a 


                                             KANG


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I am glad to be back on Georgia soil again.  Had a good time in Texas for the past couple of weeks and saw lots of interesting sights for sure.  I did take some photos and I will share some of those later tonight hopefully.

Now I am hungry and I think that I will go have lunch with my Georgia girlfriend at Cheddar's.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

quick fly by...carry on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I am glad to be back on Georgia soil again.  Had a good time in Texas for the past couple of weeks and saw lots of interesting sights for sure.  I did take some photos and I will share some of those later tonight hopefully.
> 
> Now I am hungry and I think that I will go have lunch with my Georgia girlfriend at Cheddar's.





Get 'em studly . . .


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Wassup yawl ..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Ma`am! Kinda scary though, lookin` behind you when you`re goin` that fast.


 kinda got that feeling just watching the vid!


mudracing101 said:


> Lunch call, deer cubed steak, peas, mac and cheese , fried green maters


I LOVE fried green maters!


blood on the ground said:


> you eatin like a
> KANG


wait 'til you see him in his kang robe!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I am glad to be back on Georgia soil again.  Had a good time in Texas for the past couple of weeks and saw lots of interesting sights for sure.  I did take some photos and I will share some of those later tonight hopefully.
> 
> Now I am hungry and I think that I will go have lunch with my Georgia girlfriend at Cheddar's.





boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...carry on!


 how much did the vampire take today?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'em studly . . .





slip said:


> Wassup yawl ..


 nuttin much, what'dyahear?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Wassup yawl ..



How ya feeling Cody?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda got that feeling just watching the vid!
> 
> I LOVE fried green maters!
> 
> ...



Vampy didn't get anything today...but I go back tomorrow to drop off 24 hours worth of tests.  I'm still studying!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Vampy didn't get anything today...but I go back tomorrow to drop off 24 hours worth of tests.  I'm still studying!


 I hope you labeled your lab specimens!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda got that feeling just watching the vid!
> 
> I LOVE fried green maters!
> 
> ...


eewww not again, it's see through


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eewww not again, it's see through


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

I am full and need nap


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

And I am KANG


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> And I am KANG


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

Bad Keebs, very bad


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bad Keebs, very bad



that'l teachya


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Bad Keebs, very bad


whaaaa...........???????????


blood on the ground said:


> that'l teachya


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

After lunch drive by.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nuttin much, what'dyahear?


That they wont be able to see me until next wednsday.

Cant wait that long, because i cant work like this and i've already had to take 3 days off.


boneboy96 said:


> How ya feeling Cody?



Been better, been worse ... but im here.
How you doing?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> That they wont be able to see me until next wednsday.
> 
> Cant wait that long, because i cant work like this and i've already had to take 3 days off.
> 
> ...


 any other docs you could go to????


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> any other docs you could go to????



Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)





Either do right, or I`m gonna turn you over to Keebs! 







Or Quack...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you eatin like a
> 
> 
> KANG


You know it KING MUD


Keebs said:


> wait 'til you see him in his kang robe!


SSHHHHH


blood on the ground said:


> eewww not again, it's see through


Thats the one Keebs see's Wait she showed you a pic


Keebs said:


>


Aint nothin funny bout the Kings robe



hdm03 said:


> And I am KANG





blood on the ground said:


> that'l teachya





Workin2Hunt said:


> After lunch drive by.


Back to work



slip said:


> Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)



Dang, you to young to be havin problems son.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Trying to figure that out... There is always a long wait for the gastros though, they keep pretty backed up (Pun intended)


idjit 


Nicodemus said:


> Either do right, or I`m gonna turn you over to Keebs!
> 
> 
> Or Quack...


 NNNnnooooooo, not Quack!!!!!!  
I'll get him in with Doc Dawson over in Tifton, he's good! 
 Hey slip, how far is Macon for ya?  LilD used to have to go there to see a Dr. Israel, he's a gut doc too....
*Dr. Noel R. Israel, MD*

https://www.google.com/url?url=http...on,+GA&usg=AFQjCNHIUfnr8T4hCJpIE7vrMz4v_v-bUQ<table class="ts intrlu" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td style="width:28px;paddding-top:1px" valign="top">
</td><td style="color:#222;line-height:1.24" valign="top">722 1st Street  Macon, GA 31201
<nobr>(478) 633-7330</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know it KING MUD
> SSHHHHH Thats the one Keebs see's Wait she showed you a picAint nothin funny bout the Kings robe
> Back to work


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Either do right, or I`m gonna turn you over to Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Either do right, or I`m gonna turn you over to Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Someone call ??? 




Dr. Quack in da house !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know it KING MUD
> 
> SSHHHHH
> 
> ...


 idjit


Keebs said:


> idjit
> 
> NNNnnooooooo, not Quack!!!!!!
> I'll get him in with Doc Dawson over in Tifton, he's good!
> ...



NO advertyzin on the forum


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Whats going on my drivla's?!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Someone call ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Check Slip. Check him good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Whats going on my drivla's?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjit
> NO advertyzin on the forum


advertyzin I am not, giving another member a recomandation to a good doc, I is, now back off, booboo!


huntinstuff said:


> Whats going on my drivla's?!?!?


 where ya been?


Nicodemus said:


> Check Slip. Check him good.








 ohnoyoudinnit.................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


pooooor slip!


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Either do right, or I`m gonna turn you over to Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Dang, you to young to be havin problems son.


I know it ... 


Keebs said:


> idjit
> 
> NNNnnooooooo, not Quack!!!!!!
> I'll get him in with Doc Dawson over in Tifton, he's good!
> ...



Macon is a little drive but heck, its worth it for a good doctor.


hdm03 said:


>



Dont be eggin him on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Whats going on my drivla's?!?!?




Hiya huntinhawtstuff !!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Check Slip. Check him good.






You got it boss !!! 







SNAP!!







sound of me putting on my examining gloves....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Went home to eat lunch and the whole house smells like the crockpot,home made Vegetable venison soup tonight, mmmmmmm nom nom nom. Cant wait


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya huntinhawtstuff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Run Slip


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> advertyzin I am not, giving another member a recomandation to a good doc, I is, now back off, booboo!
> 
> where ya been?
> 
> ...



that hertz my feelings when you holler @ me like dat


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya huntinhawtstuff !!!
> You got it boss !!!
> SNAP!!
> 
> ...


pooooor slip!


mudracing101 said:


> Went home to eat lunch and the whole house smells like the crockpot,home made Vegetable venison soup tonight, mmmmmmm nom nom nom. Cant wait


I wantssometoooooo!!!!!!!!please!


blood on the ground said:


> that hertz my feelings when you holler @ me like dat


 then don't be  me & tellin me what I can & can't do, tyvm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pooooor slip!
> 
> I wantssometoooooo!!!!!!!!please!
> 
> then don't be  me & tellin me what I can & can't do, tyvm!



okay i fergive ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope you labeled your lab specimens!


They are in the fridge here at work in an orange Harley Davidson backpack.   I'm waiting to see if anyone takes the backpack!   


slip said:


> That they wont be able to see me until next wednsday.
> 
> Cant wait that long, because i cant work like this and i've already had to take 3 days off.
> 
> ...



Been better, not too bad today.  Gotta stay close by the fridge though!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> okay i fergive ya


 well that's good to know.................. lemme ask you something............. are you kin to anyone that is or was on this forum by any chance?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> They are in the fridge here at work in an orange Harley Davidson backpack.   I'm waiting to see if anyone takes the backpack!
> 
> 
> Been better, not too bad today.  Gotta stay close by the fridge though!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well that's good to know.................. lemme ask you something............. are you kin to anyone that is or was on this forum by any chance?



nope..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope..


ok, lemme ask you this, and by all means, feel free to pm me your answer (which is advised if you chose to answer)................ have you been a member before and come back & changed your name?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya huntinhawtstuff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope..






She's kinda nosey aintshe ???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's kinda nosey aintshe ???


hush, I'm on a mission here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hush, I'm on a mission here!







noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .


keepitup&Iain'tgonnasharetheresultswityou!


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya huntinhawtstuff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> They are in the fridge here at work in an orange Harley Davidson backpack.   I'm waiting to see if anyone takes the backpack!
> 
> 
> Been better, not too bad today.  Gotta stay close by the fridge though!



Oh lawd.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> keepitup&Iain'tgonnasharetheresultswityou!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gotta go check the fridge!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well that's good to know.................. lemme ask you something............. are you kin to anyone that is or was on this forum by any chance?





blood on the ground said:


> nope..


hmmmm likely storey


Keebs said:


> ok, lemme ask you this, and by all means, feel free to pm me your answer (which is advised if you chose to answer)................ have you been a member before and come back & changed your name?






Hooked On Quack said:


> She's kinda nosey aintshe ???





Keebs said:


> hush, I'm on a mission here!





Keebs said:


> keepitup&Iain'tgonnasharetheresultswityou!



oohhh tell me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmm likely storey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tell you what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tell you what?



ok pm me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

I gotz a headache and I feel bloated . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ok pm me


pm you what?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz a headache and I feel bloated . . .


I'd tell you what to do about it, but B.O.T.G. would probably  me for it!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz a headache and I feel bloated . . .



Poor baby; are you about to start?


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz a headache and I feel bloated . . .



You're pregnant


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> You're pregnant



Highly possible...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Highly possible...



With a baby messican


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Poor baby; are you about to start?





slip said:


> You're pregnant





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Highly possible...






None of the above, purty sho it's just gasssssssssss . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pm you what?
> 
> I'd tell you what to do about it, but B.O.T.G. would probably  me for it!


aww forget it


Workin2Hunt said:


> With a baby messican


Quack dont need no mo youngans


Hooked On Quack said:


> None of the above, purty sho it's just gasssssssssss . . .



Well , thats a relief


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> With a baby messican


Did you ever get you a foot stool so you could see that FPG link over on that campfire thread?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> aww forget it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2012)

Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you ever get you a foot stool so you could see that FPG link over on that campfire thread?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2012)

Almost time . . .


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time . . .



3


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2012)

Think I'll go fishin


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think I'll go fishin



I'd rather be fishing than trying to design this stupid bypass circuit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather be fishing than trying to design this stupid bypass circuit.



Just pretend you're workin on your trailer...


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz a headache and I feel bloated . . .



U sound like my wife!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just pretend you're workin on your trailer...



I've about had enough for this week.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh no, more electrical work?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 20, 2012)

What safety device are we trying to bypass?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> What safety device are we trying to bypass?



We trying to design a circuit to use if CPR doesn't work in the cath lab or ER until a patient can be resuscitated. I'm done with the drawings. Time to make it a reality.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 20, 2012)

To bypass the blood around the heart to keep oxygen to the brain etc?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> To bypass the blood around the heart to keep oxygen to the brain etc?



The circuit has an oxygenator in it so i can also oxygenate the blood if the lungs are failing too along with keeping blood flow moving at a normal 3-5 liter per minute rate.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Got bored, had some firewood and a buncha apples .... made apple sauce. Yall know im bored when i start cooking.

Turned out edible though .... i mean.. i aint dead yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Got bored, had some firewood and a buncha apples .... made apple sauce. Yall know im bored when i start cooking.
> 
> Turned out edible though .... i mean.. i aint dead yet?



Could be worse, Slip.
I just discovered i have developed an allergy over the last few years to wheat and wheat glutin. My Eczema is looking more and more like an allergic reaction.
Frying deer cube steak with some gluten free bread crumbs. I'll let you know the results shortly.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Sep 20, 2012)

The heart moves that much blood per minute, that is a lot of flow. Did not think we had near that much flow.
I know flow is life in motors as well as us .

You human mechanics sure know your stuff which is good for the rest of us.


----------



## slip (Sep 20, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The heart moves that much blood per minute, that is a lot of flow. Did not think we had near that much flow.
> I know flow is life in motors as well as us .
> 
> You human mechanics sure know your stuff which is good for the rest of us.



Have you ever had a cat scan done with the shot? Its insane how you can feel it move down your arm kinda slow, then like a shot going off you feel it move down to your feet.

I had no idea how fast our blood moved until that. The nurse explained how it enterd the artery near the spine or something and that is just how fast our blood always moves.

I was like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Have you ever had a cat scan done with the shot? Its insane how you can feel it move down your arm kinda slow, then like a shot going off you feel it move down to your feet.
> 
> I had no idea how fast our blood moved until that. The nurse explained how it enterd the artery near the spine or something and that is just how fast our blood always moves.
> 
> I was like




A severed femoral artery will render you unconscious in about 30 seconds, within about another 2 minutes you will have bled out and will be tango uniform / pushin up daisies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2012)

Well we have made it to another POETS day so here is the morning coffee so you can exercise your right.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Mornin' everyone. Last day in a crazy work week.....Bring on some weekend football.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2012)

GOOD MORNING and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and KyBowhunter.

Man this week has flown by for sure.  Seems like just yesterday, it was last Friday.  Hope everyone has a good day and a great weekend.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and KyBowhunter.
> 
> Man this week has flown by for sure.  Seems like just yesterday, it was last Friday.  Hope everyone has a good day and a great weekend.



Mornin EE, have a safe weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2012)

I should jus call in useless


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool mornin, no wind,acorns fallin,an im broke down on the side of 41 ...lovely!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Morning y'all! 

Wingman, goad luck, sounds like a much needed device and a real life saver in the right circumstances.

Botg not fun at all, hope you got a thermos of coffee with ya! You got someone to come rescue ya or is a driveler intervention gonna have to be organized? ntion


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> Wingman, goad luck, sounds like a much needed device and a real life saver in the right circumstances.
> 
> Botg not fun at all, hope you got a thermos of coffee with ya! You got someone to come rescue ya or is a driveler intervention gonna have to be organized? ntion



Mernin sis!!! y'all gonna come join us at the FPG next weekend?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

Mornin Drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Aight, y'all have a goodun, gots to go act like I'm doin some werk.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin sis!!! y'all gonna come join us at the FPG next weekend?


Mornin Bro  didn't even realize fPG was happening. Gonna have to see what we got going on.


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Drivelers.


Mornin P 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight, y'all have a goodun, gots to go act like I'm doin some werk.



Evil 4 letter word


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING  off to the snack machine for some not so delicious breakfast.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bro  didn't even realize fPG was happening. Gonna have to see what we got going on.
> 
> Mornin P
> 
> ...



Mornin Snowy.  



mudracing101 said:


> GOOD FRIDAY MORNING  off to the snack machine for some not so delicious breakfast.



Had a big ole fat bistit this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Mmmmm, bacon, egg and cheese biscuit . . . 





'Moanin all, only a week away from FPG !!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

It's Friday.............right? PLEASE say it is!!!!!!!
MORNIN!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

keebs said:


>



cant see the pic


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> cant see the pic



x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I should jus call in useless



Not a bad idea!! 



Keebs said:


> It's Friday.............right? PLEASE say it is!!!!!!!
> MORNIN!



 It is?





Moanin......big time!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> cant see the pic


how 'bout this one?????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how 'bout this one?????



Nope


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nope


 get on your ladder............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a bad idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mornin jeff


Keebs said:


> how 'bout this one?????


I see it        really?



Keebs said:


> get on your ladder............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin jeff
> I see it        really?


check your email for the other one then...........


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to start some trouble..but nobodys buyin in.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> get on your ladder............






OUCH !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I want to start some trouble..but nobodys buyin in.....



what are you talkin about?

I like yer avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin jeff
> I see it        really?



Mornin Kevlar!! 

Draggin this mornin, got home @ 10:30 last night 

Might not stay over there long today, new roof being installed. Beatin and bangin all day


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kevlar!!
> 
> Draggin this mornin, got home @ 10:30 last night
> 
> Might not stay over there long today, new roof being installed. Beatin and bangin all day


 stayin hydrated?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kevlar!!
> 
> Draggin this mornin, got home @ 10:30 last night
> 
> Might not stay over there long today, new roof being installed. Beatin and bangin all day



Take her easy for a while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Dang maintenance men outside beating and banging stuff.  Keeping me awake ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 21, 2012)

Morning all...and TGIF!   Stayed up all night studying for this urine test this morning...hope I pass!     Well, time to deliver the goods...later peeps!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...and TGIF!   Stayed up all night studying for this urine test this morning...hope I pass!     Well, time to deliver the goods...later peeps!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> stayin hydrated?



I iz!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Take her easy for a while



Gonna head on over there, Jag is waiting on me for a change. 

CYL!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what are you talkin about?
> 
> I like yer avatar!



Put it up especially for my tech buddies....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Put it up especially for my tech buddies....





You suck . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You suck . . .



Hey look heres one now!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Hey look heres one now!!










Hey Bitterbro, you coming to FPG ???  I owe you a beer !!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it 5:00 yet?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is it 5:00 yet?


 I WISH!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is it 5:00 yet?



somewhere


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Bitterbro, you coming to FPG ???  I owe you a beer !!



I'd love to, Just not sure If its I the cards.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Put it up especially for my tech buddies....



what is cool about it is that is a pic of me and my bros going to a basket ball game


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what is cool about it is that is a pic of me and my bros going to a basket ball game



are you sure it was a BASKETball game..?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> are you sure it was a BASKETball game..?



.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> are you sure it was a BASKETball game..?



Looks like some kind of game was about in ensue, regardless of what it was.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Almost dinner time, baked bbq cheekun, green beans and red taters . . . not real turned on by this, or I could have a baked potato loaded with ground deer meat, cheese, butta, sour cream . . . Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dinner time, baked bbq cheekun, green beans and red taters . . . not real turned on by this, or I could have a baked potato loaded with ground deer meat, cheese, butta, sour cream . . . Hmmmmmmm...



I just had left overs of rice, poke chop and field peas. I shredded up the poke chop, dumped in the peas and rice and a dash or five of tiger sauce, then stirred it all together and heated it up. Dang fine lunch..................well at least my tummy thinks so. Time for another nap..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost dinner time, baked bbq cheekun, green beans and red taters . . . not real turned on by this, or I could have a baked potato loaded with ground deer meat, cheese, butta, sour cream . . . Hmmmmmmm...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just had left overs of rice, poke chop and field peas. I shredded up the poke chop, dumped in the peas and rice and a dash or five of tiger sauce, then stirred it all together and heated it up. Dang fine lunch..................well at least my tummy thinks so. Time for another nap..



Almost time , 30 more minutes, guess i'll do the ole golden corrall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

had a salad with a chopped up rooster bullet on it fer lunch... store bought tmaters just aint that good!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost time , 30 more minutes, guess i'll do the ole golden corrall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

<------- HOT POCKET!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- HOT POCKET!



that is just unhealthy! you should have done the potted meat and sode crackerz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- HOT POCKET!



Dont burn the roof of yo mouf...


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

Salisbury steak, smashed taters and gravy and peach cobbler.  I et so much I hurt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dont burn the roof of yo mouf...



damage done.


Well................ that wasn't very filling.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> damage done.
> 
> 
> Well................ that wasn't very filling.


want some left ova pizza? chips dipped in ranch? 'bout all I got to offer today.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> want some left ova pizza? chips dipped in ranch? 'bout all I got to offer today.....



I'll take whateva ya got.


----------



## rydert (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> damage done.
> 
> 
> Well................ that wasn't very filling.



shoulda ate a SPAM sammich.........

peanut putter crackers and  Dr. Pepper......working through dinner cause I'm leaving da house early to go watch some HS football


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ... store bought tmaters just aint that good!



you big dummy .... you shoulda known that ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take whateva ya got.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Who pulled your chain


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who pulled your chain



you ain't gotta pull it , just a lil twist will git em goin' ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> you big dummy .... you shoulda known that ....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who pulled your chain



I pulled it,sorry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who pulled your chain





Nugefan said:


> you ain't gotta pull it , just a lil twist will git em goin' ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I pulled it,sorry!





Nugefan said:


> you ain't gotta pull it , just a lil twist will git em goin' ....





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fried chicken, mashed taters, corn, and collard greens. Started it off with a salad and finished it off with a plate of fruit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken, mashed taters, corn, and collard greens. Started it off with a salad and finished it off with a plate of fruit.



No cheekun fried cheekun
Oh, my bad. You said Golden Coral not Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken, mashed taters, corn, and collard greens. Started it off with a salad and finished it off with a plate of fruit.



I hope ya had lots of black pepper on them taters ...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Don't you mess with da KANG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, that "beer with Jesus" thread has turned into a theological debate . . . 



If there ain't gonna be any beer in heaven, I don't wanna go .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, that "beer with Jesus" thread has turned into a theological debate . . .
> 
> 
> 
> If there ain't gonna be any beer in heaven, I don't wanna go .



That thread is making me thirsty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That thread is making me thirsty





Stay thirsty my friend . . .





Whoooooooooot, just gotta work Monday and Tuesday of next week, off 'til Oct 3rd !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


King!!


hdm03 said:


> That thread is making me thirsty






Hooked On Quack said:


> Stay thirsty my friend . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

Is it 5:00 somewhere?

Because it ain't here....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is it 5:00 somewhere?
> 
> Because it ain't here....



Here neither, but i'm patiently waiting.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is it 5:00 somewhere?
> 
> Because it ain't here....



Yup...1/2 way out in the Atlantic, it's 5 o'clock!      Go for it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Don't you mess with da KANG


messmessmess I just did, whatchagonnado'boutit?




Altamaha Stalker said:


> Is it 5:00 somewhere?
> 
> Because it ain't here....


 ain't here either..........


mudracing101 said:


> Here neither, but i'm _*patiently *_waiting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> messmessmess I just did, whatchagonnado'boutit?
> 
> 
> 
> ain't here either..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs is on a ROLL today !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Here neither, but i'm patiently waiting.



Meeeeee tooooo!



boneboy96 said:


> Yup...1/2 way out in the Atlantic, it's 5 o'clock!      Go for it!



I left my arm floaties at home... can't swim that far



Keebs said:


> messmessmess I just did, whatchagonnado'boutit?
> 
> 
> 
> ain't here either..........


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is gonna ROLL ONE today !!!



GOOD!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs is on a ROLL today !!!


 when in Rome................... 


Altamaha Stalker said:


> GOOD!!!!


 oh yeah!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs


 *Yes, sista dear?*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *Yes, sista dear?*



dya'll name that cat yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dya'll name that cat yet




Doodoo.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dya'll name that cat yet


 nope!  Just like "Chevy" it'll take a while to come up with one, but he'll come to you if you snap your fingers or if you have food and he is already litter box trained, so it's doing pretty good!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo.


don't you start!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo.



Got a ring to it, don't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodoo.





Keebs said:


> nope!  Just like "Chevy" it'll take a while to come up with one, but he'll come to you if you snap your fingers or if you have food and he is already litter box trained, so it's doing pretty good!



Cool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Happy Weekend Erybody! It's my 5:00.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool!



Would you check yo emails. jeesh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Erybody! It's my 5:00.


Later


Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .



Really.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .



shush it twista boy......


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Erybody! It's my 5:00.





Hornet22 said:


> Would you check yo emails. jeesh





Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> shush it twista boy......



Like the new avatar! I would like to be the hands on that clock....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> shush it twista boy......






You going down ole man !!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Like the new avatar! I would like to be the hands on that clock....



me too...but it looks like I'd come up about 3 hours short....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Erybody! It's my 5:00.


 don't weavemeeee!!!!!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Would you check yo emails. jeesh





Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, Mr. Hornet's here . . .


 ooohhlala!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Like the new avatar! I would like to be the hands on that clock....






Yeah, I can definetly see you at 8:05 . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I can definetly see you at 8:05 . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 21, 2012)

*Hey Quack*

Quack, for some reason I thought of you when I saw this....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Quack, for some reason I thought of you when I saw this....






PFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd be dead long before I got to 8:05....I ain't as good as I once was......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I'd be dead long before I got to 8:05....I ain't as good as I once was......






Knowwhatchamean . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>










And I'm off da clock.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I'm off da clock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





alright..........back outside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 21, 2012)

26 more minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2012)

Home!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

11 mo


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 26 more minutes





gobbleinwoods said:


> Home!!





hdm03 said:


> 11 mo


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I wanted to be the KANG again 

7 mo to go


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I wanted to be the KANG again
> 
> 7 mo to go


 yur always a KANG...................... to the Quackster...........






Later Ya'll, I'ma shuttin this place DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yur always a KANG...................... to the Quackster...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Quackster is my little Queen! 


Ya'll have a good weekend; time to go play with my bow and arrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> The Quackster is my little Queen!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend; time to go play with my bow and arrow





One thang I ain't, is "little" . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One thang I ain't, is "little" . . .



Me either. I'm fluffy...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll have a good weekend; time to go play with my bow and arrow



Kill a biggun...


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2012)

Sup folks.


Feelin a little better today. Doc just called and said my blood work came back and my pancreas was 3 times the normal level. Awesome, i have no idea what that means and i get to think about it until my gastro visit wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks.
> 
> 
> Feelin a little better today. Doc just called and said my blood work came back and my pancreas was 3 times the normal level. Awesome, i have no idea what that means and i get to think about it until my gastro visit wednesday.



Dang Slip. I hope they get that stuff figured out soon so you can get back to a normal routine.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Slip. I hope they get that stuff figured out soon so you can get back to a normal routine.



Me too bro, im going to try and work tomorrow.

I need to get back to work soon, i dont want to end up losing my job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Me too bro, im going to try and work tomorrow.
> 
> I need to get back to work soon, i dont want to end up losing my job.



Yep, doing that is no fun fo sho.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Glad  you're feeling better Slip!

Everyone off hunting this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad  you're feeling better Slip!
> 
> Everyone off hunting this weekend?



Nope, gonna try and find a fish somewhere tomorrow, mow grass and other stuff, go see dad on Sunday, then make the boy run 4 miles then spend the rest of the week doin chores and makin the boy run his schedule (he's out of school for fall break) to try and get ready for the FPG...

You gonna make it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad  you're feeling better Slip!
> 
> Everyone off hunting this weekend?



Naw, i'm sporting a beeper this weekend. Have to go to Georgia Southern next weekend for parent/teacher whatever and the ballgame. THEN, i'll get back to hunting..... i hope.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey ya'll go check out the thread titled America in deer hunting.  I don't think it or the op is going to be around to much longer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

The Horned Toad said:


> Hey ya'll go check out the thread titled America in deer hunting.  I don't think it or the op is going to be around to much longer.



Or at least an infraction. Some of us are slower learners than others.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or at least an infraction. Some of us are slower learners than others.



The thread got deleted.   I'm still trying to figure out if my box blind can be considered a residence so I can require the GW to have a warrant to check me in it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

The Horned Toad said:


> The thread got deleted.   I'm still trying to figure out if my box blind can be considered a residence so I can require the GW to have a warrant to check me in it?



Good question. Maybe you need lectricity, a terlet and a stove for it to qualify.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, gonna try and find a fish somewhere tomorrow, mow grass and other stuff, go see dad on Sunday, then make the boy run 4 miles then spend the rest of the week doin chores and makin the boy run his schedule (he's out of school for fall break) to try and get ready for the FPG...
> 
> You gonna make it?


Busy busy!

Nope, just ain't in the cards 


rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i'm sporting a beeper this weekend. Have to go to Georgia Southern next weekend for parent/teacher whatever and the ballgame. THEN, i'll get back to hunting..... i hope.


 beeper duty yuck!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

JUst a quick "HI" how are ya, scuse me, ooops, sorry, hey, how are you doin? dang, sorry 'bout the shoes, your toe ok??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Busy busy!
> 
> Nope, just ain't in the cards
> beeper duty yuck!



Dangit Sis, I'm gonna miss you not being in the campsite wif us..



Keebs said:


> JUst a quick "HI" how are ya, scuse me, ooops, sorry, hey, how are you doin? dang, sorry 'bout the shoes, your toe ok??????



How about you? Can I move your name from the "maybe" list to the "gonna" list?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> JUst a quilolck "HI" how are ya, scuse me, ooops, sorry, hey, how are you doin? dang, sorry 'bout the shoes, your toe ok??????


Knew I should have kept my boots on lol!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit Sis, I'm gonna miss you not being in the campsite wif us..


Sorry truck blew chunks this morning so I dunno what we're gonna do.
I'm gonna miss y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Knew I should have kept my boots on lol!
> 
> Sorry truck blew chunks this morning so I dunno what we're gonna do.
> I'm gonna mid y'all



Dangit girl. The way ol' Murphy's Law treats y'all, you could stump your toe on a putting green...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit Sis, I'm gonna miss you not being in the campsite wif us..
> 
> Sooooo, why aint SHE coming? DANG IT.
> 
> ...



Come along little one!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2012)

whoa, my puter acting funny.


----------



## slip (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs yo avatar skeers me a little. Hunting next to a coal fired plant often i always wonderd what would happend if that thing ever .... burped.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 21, 2012)

Mead...... Bring more mead.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Mead...... Bring more mead.......



Drunkard....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2012)

Was he eyeballin my fish or what


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit girl. The way ol' Murphy's Law treats y'all, you could stump your toe on a putting green...



Oh yeah icing on the cake was seeing the gold crew can I traded for this for sale on craigslist about 30 min ago. I' :m beyond nd mad at this point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was he eyeballin my fish or what



Looks like he was givin it the stank eye to me...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah icing on the cake was seeing the gold crew can I traded for this for sale on craigslist about 30 min ago. I' :m beyond nd mad at this point



Thats why I drive em into retirement  No sellers remorse


----------



## Hankus (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like he was givin it the stank eye to me...



He wanted thatun in the bucked baddddddd


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was he eyeballin my fish or what



Looks to me like he's the one with a pole in his hand ....   jus sayin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 21, 2012)

<------Canned food!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit Sis, I'm gonna miss you not being in the campsite wif us..
> 
> 
> 
> How about you? Can I move your name from the "maybe" list to the "gonna" list?


werkin on it, we'll talk later...........


slip said:


> Keebs yo avatar skeers me a little. Hunting next to a coal fired plant often i always wonderd what would happend if that thing ever .... burped.


ya just neeeever know, right?..............


Bitteroot said:


> Mead...... Bring more mead.......


I'm not talkin to you............


Hankus said:


> Was he eyeballin my fish or what


uuuuuhhhhh, yeeeeaaaahhhhh!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2012)

I think I heard my pillow callin my name. Y'all keep it real.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I heard my pillow callin my name. Y'all keep it real.


schweeet dreams shuggums............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 21, 2012)

Hehehehehehehe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hehehehehehehe


 HOw much Mt. Dew you had?!?!?










NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!! CHECK YOUR PM'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HOw much Mt. Dew you had?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One. Maybe two.........


















More than I am allowed for a week in one night span.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One. Maybe two.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2012)

It is the WEEKEND


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2012)

Mernin G, im just doing what God created me to do, 17ft up a tree sportin the Horton with a sleeping 9yr old. Can't seam to get Bacon off my mind....hurry up Bambi


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2012)

Get a Biggin botg!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Get a Biggin botg!



Hey.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Mornin!! Headin over to my cuz's to install a couple of ceiling fans and then back to my brother's to troubleshoot some electrical issues.....fun fun fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!! Headin over to my cuz's to install a couple of ceiling fans and then back to my brother's to troubleshoot some electrical issues.....fun fun fun!



You need RHBama to come help you? He's a master at lectrical stuff.. One of you is guaranteed to see Jesus before he is done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need RHBama to come help you? He's a master at lectrical stuff.. One of you is guaranteed to see Jesus before he is done.



That would definitely make it more exciting 

I've already been bit twice


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2012)

Kwick kwestion, is it turkey season?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That would definitely make it more exciting
> 
> I've already been bit twice



I hate gettin bit. It makes me espouse words I've never heard or used before.



blood on the ground said:


> Kwick kwestion, is it turkey season?



Sure, kill em' all. No limit this time of year..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate gettin bit. It makes me espouse words I've never heard or used before.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, kill em' all. No limit this time of year..



You mean like, espouse....yeah me too! 



Hankus said:


> Yep



Mightswell...


----------



## kracker (Sep 22, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You mean like, espouse....yeah me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Mightswell...



Well



kracker said:


> Morning folks.



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

If you haven't seen the movie; 2016~Obama's America; take an hour and a half out of your day and do this. I have posted the link to the full movie here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=712469

Between now and November, before you vote, you owe it to yourself to watch this movie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate gettin bit. It makes me espouse words I've never heard or used before.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, kill em' all. No limit this time of year..



my exspouse makes me use words I have never heard before too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

time to choot 'em . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> time to choot 'em . . .



Luggage and boots?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Luggage and boots?






Hopefully . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey.....



Mornin Bro! And mornin to all y'all crazy folks! Today, life is good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> time to choot 'em . . .



Mud wrestling practice.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2012)

Head'em up & move'em out...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

time to go do rounds at the Big House, and then come home and settle in for a long day of foobaw!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mud wrestling practice.



Why you wanna rassle with mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You're gonna get a headache if'n you keep that up.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

truck bed cleaned........that was bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> truck bed cleaned........that was bad



How many pounds of aluminum did you get?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Home alone, shoes kicked off, football on tv, and my rumaki is marinating. Gonna be a good day...... as long as the beeper don't go off.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many pounds of aluminum did you get?



A bucket full so mebbe 5 pounds 



rhbama3 said:


> Home alone, shoes kicked off, football on tv, and my rumaki is marinating. Gonna be a good day...... as long as the beeper don't go off.



beeper evil


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home alone, shoes kicked off, football on tv, and my rumaki is marinating. Gonna be a good day...... as long as the beeper don't go off.



Liver.............blech...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Wasted day, started drankin too early, no lizard hunting, probably a good thang.




Did I mention how much I hate white trash???  I don't care if you're a millionare, or have a dolla to your name, you can at least contribute something/somewhere, to society.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasted day, started drankin too early, no lizard hunting, probably a good thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been mixin yo beer and likker again haven't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liver.............blech...



yeah, but it's cooked with bacon. Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasted day, started drankin too early, no lizard hunting, probably a good thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the world is full of them, Bro.
Some people just have" burden to society" listed as a goal in life.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, but it's cooked with bacon. Bacon makes everything better!



Bacon does make it better but does it make it worthy of  eating?


----------



## kracker (Sep 22, 2012)

I didn't realize how sick I am. 2 new firearms and a new Liberty gun safe and I still don't feel better.



And no, giving y'all my new play pretties won't make me feel any better, I'm sure.


Thanks anyway........


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bacon does make it better but does it make it worthy of  eating?



You know you remember eating something a long time ago and how good you thought it was?
It don't taste as good as i remembered it.
 Ate the bacon and fed the livers to the dogs. They loved 'em!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know you remember eating something a long time ago and how good you thought it was?
> It don't taste as good as i remembered it.
> Ate the bacon and fed the livers to the dogs. They loved 'em!



Can't get the bama game on espn3 

Nevermind, I got it...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't get the bama game on espn3



So espn3 is looking out for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

GT finally showed up !!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasted day, started drankin too early, no lizard hunting, probably a good thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So youre sittin round watchin honey boo boo today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> So youre sittin round watchin honey boo boo today?



I imagine we'll soon have the white trash channel. 24 hours a day of honey boo boo, Hoarders, Jerry Springer, and toddlers and tiara's.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> So youre sittin round watchin honey boo boo today?







Doooooooood, I work with a guy that's kin to them!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liver.............blech...



Cant make up my mind if I like Livers of Gizzards best. Mullet Gizzards are delicious though.:


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Cant make up my mind if I like Livers of Gizzards best. Mullet Gizzards are delicious though.:



Love me some chicken gizzards!
Mullet gizzards?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So espn3 is looking out for you.





30-0 at the half. 
UGA could only muster a tie at the half against these guys...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30-0 at the half.
> UGA could only muster a tie at the half against these guys...



Men among boys, Hugh. The Bama defense wants that 3 shutouts in a row record BAD!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Men among boys, Hugh. The Bama defense wants that 3 shutouts in a row record BAD!



Well, it's been interesting watching all of the new looks and tryouts for receivers. Johnson needs to learn how to catch a football if he want's to stay on this team. Losing Fowler hurt bad. I'd hate to think we are shy on depth for a replacement for him.

I look for the 'O' line to turn up the heat on FAU's defense after Saban gets done chewing them out at the half also. I imagine we'll see another 14 in the 3rd tacked on before the 3rd and 4th string players take over the rest of the game..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Did GT just let Miami tie them up for overtime play?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Seriously????  We have NO defense.




I'm gettin crunk . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did GT just let Miami tie them up for overtime play?



Yes, then let them win in overtime. As bad as Miami has played so far this season, it really makes GT look worse. Lost at home, no less!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

oh good lawd! Do you see the Arkansas helmets tonight? Wilson sacked on the first play of the game..... by Rutgers.


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooood, I work with a guy that's kin to them!!!



 I parked beside their crib next to the Jet sto dumpster when I worked for Ted. Down there I was the only one not kin to 'em.

Dont watch foosball, so...trying to learn to pick the geetar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been a GT fan for over 30 yrs,  I'm sooooooooo sick and tired of us losing winnable games. Actually, I'm just sick and tired of losing.



Do you Bammers mind if I cross ova ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been a GT fan for over 30 yrs,  I'm sooooooooo sick and tired of us losing winnable games. Actually, I'm just sick and tired of losing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Bammers mind if I cross ova ???



Come on over. What size t-shirt you wear, i'll set you up..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

My gosh Drake is still impressive. I see him moving to 2nd string if he keeps this up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My gosh Drake is still impressive. I see him moving to 2nd string if he keeps this up.



He's a maniac! I love his spin moves! 
Quack, we'd love to have you come to the dark side.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Love me some chicken gizzards!
> Mullet gizzards?



I believe the mullet is the only fish with a gizzard. I ate my first in Stienhatchee Fla many years ago. They are a true delicacy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He's a maniac! I love his spin moves!
> Quack, we'd love to have you come to the dark side.



Looks like that shut out is in peril...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

DADGUMMMIT~~~~~~~


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DADGUMMMIT~~~~~~~



I wish Saban cared about records. I know the backups need playing time too but


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish Saban cared about records. I know the backups need playing time too but



Yep, plus wouldn't want more starters hurt like happened a week ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on over. What size t-shirt you wear, i'll set you up..





rhbama3 said:


> He's a maniac! I love his spin moves!
> Quack, we'd love to have you come to the dark side.







Bad thing is, I've got some serious connections to GT, including donations.  I just can't handle it anymore.

Rollllllllllllllllllllll Tide !!!!!!


Nick Saban is my dayday . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, plus wouldn't want more starters hurt like happened a week ago.



Brandon Ivory was our only injury today that i know of. They said AJ was limping at halftime but saw no lasting issue.
Baked chicken, sauteed asparagus, and some candied yams for supper. Also cooking buttered noodles for Jenny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Brandon Ivory was our only injury today that i know of. They said AJ was limping at halftime but saw no lasting issue.
> Baked chicken, sauteed asparagus, and some candied yams for supper. Also cooking buttered noodles for Jenny.



That sounds good. 

Man this QB for Auburn has a rocket for an arm. He's gonna be a keeper once he gets some experience under his belt. Giving LSWho fits at 10-9 Auburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> Man this QB for Auburn has a rocket for an arm. He's gonna be a keeper once he gets some experience under his belt. Giving LSWho fits at 10-9 Auburn.



Auburn's problems ain't talent. It's coaching up that talent. I hope they give Chizik a lifetime contract.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Lsboo!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lsboo!!!





I'm sure LSU will tear dat WDE  up, but not so far . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sure LSU will tear dat WDE  up, but not so far . . .



Ain't lookin good right now....makin a lot of mistakes so far!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't lookin good right now....makin a lot of mistakes so far!!



I think they came into this game taking for granted the Aubies. I think the Aubies came into this game pumped. Should be an interesting second half after Les gets done chewing on them..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think they came into this game taking for granted the Aubies. I think the Aubies came into this game pumped. Should be an interesting second half after Les gets done chewing on them..



10-4, they sure aren't playin like #2 in the country! And Auburn is hungry for the BIG upset!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, they sure aren't playin like #2 in the country! And Auburn is hungry for the BIG upset!!!



So how far does LSU drop if the Aubies pull this one out (not that they have a prayer to do so)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh yeah. Bama is now 168-21 in scoring after four games.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how far does LSU drop if the Aubies pull this one out (not that they have a prayer to do so)



I'd say all the way to 18 or worse. This would be an upset of epic proportions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how far does LSU drop if the Aubies pull this one out (not that they have a prayer to do so)



Good question....USC dropped to 13th


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd say all the way to 18 or worse. This would be an upset of epic proportions.



It'll take all night to find out at this rate. Ten minutes of commercials for every four minutes of play..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't hate on me, BUT the first football team I played on was coached/manged by a Auburn graduate, and we wore their colors, and I loved it !!!

Thankin, I was mebbe 10-12????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Auburn is unraveling at the seams at light speed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

What a turnover.....let's see what LSU can make of it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What a turnover.....let's see what LSU can make of it?



Nevermind


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Now, THAT is the Auburn we've come to expect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Now, THAT is the Auburn we've come to expect.



And the LSU we know well...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And the LSU we know well...



true dat....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2012)

Fixin to be a Lswhoo beat down !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixin to be a Lswhoo beat down !!!



I hope so....they usually get rollin in the second half!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope so....they usually get rollin in the second half!



If LSU doesn't score some TD's I'm not sure the vote is going to be there for them to remain #2 on Monday. Stupid penalties are killing them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

I *DO NOT* like a 2 pt lead!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought I was in the driveller, but I walked into the sports section.  
It happens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

I saw that comin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

That was a stupid decision by the QB. Might as well just run the other way and score for LSU.. And that was just another stupid penalty by the LSBoo's...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought I was in the driveller, but I walked into the sports section.
> It happens.



Same thing, different place!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a stupid decision by the QB. Might as well just run the other way and score for LSU.. And that was just another stupid penalty by the LSBoo's...



3rd Personal....ridiculous!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought I was in the driveller, but I walked into the sports section.
> It happens.



We are driveling footballs...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

oops!
I totally forgot where we were at!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Same thing, different place!


Yup


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are driveling footballs...



Carry on then fine gentlemen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Carry on then fine gentlemen.



Who you callin a gentleman?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Beaned ol' Les right in the noggin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

LSboo gonna mess around and get upset.....Auburn's gonna think they won the NC!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LSboo gonna mess around and get upset.....Auburn's gonna think they won the NC!!



you know the fickle finger of fate is toying with you when that freak of nature kicker for LSU shanks a punt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you know the fickle finger of fate is toying with you when that freak of nature kicker for LSU shanks a punt.



Yep....and that funky 2 pt. lead!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Heavy hit!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Just how good is this boys leg?.........Not good enough...

LSU's gonna drop to #3 at the very least, regardless of who wins this one. Look for UGA to move up to #4.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

On another note. Arky's coach isn't going to last the season...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another note. Arky's coach isn't going to last the season...



It's been a bad year for John L. 
Jeff, congrats on LSU ESCAPING the mighty 1-3 Auburn Tiglets.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought I was in the driveller, but I walked into the sports section.
> It happens.




Same thing here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just how good is this boys leg?.........Not good enough...
> 
> LSU's gonna drop to #3 at the very least, regardless of who wins this one. Look for UGA to move up to #4.



I agree....they needed a wake up call anyway! That was a sloppy game on their part, and a squeaker....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree....they needed a wake up call anyway! That was a sloppy game on their part, and a squeaker....



Somewhere..... a mustard covered corndog named Les is curled up in a corner wondering what he just witnessed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere..... a mustard covered corndog named Les is curled up in a corner wondering what he just witnessed.



I had chili dogs tonight!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

fishin with a 3yo should serve as time in prison


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> fishin with a 3yo should serve as time in prison


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> fishin with a 3yo should serve as time in prison


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm outta here. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta here. Night, Ya'll!



Later bama!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

later bamer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2012)

GO DAWGSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!oooopppsss, wrong thread.......... sorry!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> GO DAWGSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!oooopppsss, wrong thread.......... sorry!



hee hee


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hee hee


 you boys been having ya'll a good 'ol time in heah, ain't ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> GO DAWGSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!oooopppsss, wrong thread.......... sorry!



Woof Woof!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Woof Woof!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you boys been having ya'll a good 'ol time in heah, ain't ya?



Ain't been no wiminz around to keep us skrate...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> GO DAWGSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!oooopppsss, wrong thread.......... sorry!







Keebs said:


> you boys been having ya'll a good 'ol time in heah, ain't ya?



always


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't been no wiminz around to keep us skrate...





Hankus said:


> always



Bof!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't been no wiminz around to keep us skrate...


it don't matter if we're around or not.....


Hankus said:


> always





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Ditto 


Jeff C. said:


> Bof!!


??But of Course???
NIterzzz!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> it don't matter if we're around or not.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Followin y'all!! Later Hank....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 22, 2012)

Sure is dark when the lights go out in here


----------



## slip (Sep 22, 2012)

Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Dang slip 






Good mornin, good night, VLK


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dang slip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you coming or going?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you boys been having ya'll a good 'ol time in heah, ain't ya?



Is this the "HeeManWomanHater'sClub?"   oops wrong thread.


Well have a cup of coffee and forget


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...



Dangit Slip. What are they thinking is going on?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2012)

In the woodz with lil miss blood, this kid wont sleep late fer nuthin! Anyway,  she is sportin the Horton this mornin in hopes of her first crossbow kill...wish her/us luck
oh good morning y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...



Hope they figger it out, slip!! Get well soon! 



blood on the ground said:


> In the woodz with lil miss blood, this kid wont sleep late fer nuthin! Anyway,  she is sportin the Horton this mornin in hopes of her first crossbow kill...wish her/us luck
> oh good morning y'all



Good Luck to y'all botg!!


----------



## kracker (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...


Dang man, keep us updated!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit Slip. What are they thinking is going on?



No idea yet. They will run s bunch of tests today i guess.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 23, 2012)

Mernin peeps


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mornin' people....
Man, what a great day of foobaw yesterday was!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin peeps



what time did you get back from Gainseville?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 23, 2012)

it was...now I gotta clean up this place today...Saturdays are a wash as far as work is concerned


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what time did you get back from Gainseville?



About 730 ish


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> it was...now I gotta clean up this place today...Saturdays are a wash as far as work is concerned


i had to do IABP rounds yesterday, but other than that it was quiet. Hope today is the same. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> About 730 ish



Wow, you musta been flying! It took us forever to just get away from the stadium in Gainseville after the Bama game.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i had to do IABP rounds yesterday, but other than that it was quiet. Hope today is the same.
> 
> 
> Wow, you musta been flying! It took us forever to just get away from the stadium in Gainseville after the Bama game.



Got a good radar detector......


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

time to make another cup of coffee and get my chicken gizzards simmering.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 23, 2012)

Fixin to heat up a skillet myself and cook up some eggs, bacon, and maybe some pancakes......


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 23, 2012)

Moanin boyz n gurlz. I am getting WAAAAY too old for these 7:45 kickoffs. Just sayin. Nuttin a RV won't cure tho


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Moanin boyz n gurlz. I am getting WAAAAY too old for these 7:45 kickoffs. Just sayin. Nuttin a RV won't cure tho



You n me both...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Well there it was


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well there it was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2012)

Whoa Slip...keep us informed...hope they figure it out!   Hankus, U said WAS!   That mean it's the one that got away?  Morning everybody...so glad it's Sunday and I'm at work!     At least I'm up...that's a good thang!


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

They gunna have me glowin in thr dark and bloodless with all these tests i swear...even at that i hear it could be 5 days before we know anything


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Slip, why you wanna be so complicated? 
Good luck, and hoping they can figure it out.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> They gunna have me glowin in thr dark and bloodless with all these tests i swear...even at that i hear it could be 5 days before we know anything



I'm into week 2 of tests and labs and still nothing concrete to tell me what's up.     I can tell you this...I pee about a gallon in 24 hours.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Had A hard day, ended up in the ER...sayin theyll keep me a while...


 dang darlin'!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Is this the "HeeManWomanHater'sClub?"   oops wrong thread.
> 
> 
> Well have a cup of coffee and forget





blood on the ground said:


> In the woodz with lil miss blood, this kid wont sleep late fer nuthin! Anyway,  she is sportin the Horton this mornin in hopes of her first crossbow kill...wish her/us luck
> oh good morning y'all


Good LUCK, LilMiss!!!!


boneboy96 said:


> I'm into week 2 of tests and labs and still nothing concrete to tell me what's up.     I can tell you this...I pee about a gallon in 24 hours.


 I hate the waiting part!

ok, more pears, gotta bet busy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang darlin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More pears...as in pear relish?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> More pears...as in pear relish?


 yep and gonna try pear jelly/jam, if I have enough to go around!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

I forgot what I was gonna say . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot what I was gonna say . . .



senility


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I forgot what I was gonna say . . .



I have found two basic problems with getting older.

#1 - my memory ain't what it use to be; 

and

#2 - my memory ain't what it use to be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have found two basic problems with getting older.
> 
> #1 - my memory ain't what it use to be;
> 
> ...



Glad you were able to remember the second one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you were able to remember the second one.



Second one what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> senility





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have found two basic problems with getting older.
> 
> #1 - my memory ain't what it use to be;
> 
> ...






Yeah, BUT I get to meet "new" peeples every day !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, BUT I get to meet "new" peeples every day !!



Does it startle you to look in the mirror?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it startle you to look in the mirror?





'Specially nekkid . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, BUT I get to meet "new" peeples every day !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it startle you to look in the mirror?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


>






^^^^ See post 458 . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

Ya might be a redneck IF, you're flipping back and forth between Nascar and the PGA . . .


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^ See post 458 . . .



look at the times 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya might be a redneck IF, you're flipping back and forth between Nascar and the PGA . . .



Texas Car Wars.......the narrators voice lured me in


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Ice road truckers here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Ice road truckers here



The still got you strapped down to a hospital bed Slip?


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The still got you strapped down to a hospital bed Slip?



Yup...gunna be here a while. Atleast one more day for sure, maybe more..


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Stupid phone dont like smilie faces


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya might be a redneck IF, you're flipping back and forth between Nascar and the PGA . . .



Nascar and the falcons here


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Stupid phone dont like smilie faces



mine neither, gotta be real careful to keep em in place


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nascar and the falcons here



hows the fowlcoons doin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Yup...gunna be here a while. Atleast one more day for sure, maybe more..



Have they told you what they think is goin on?


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya might be a redneck IF, you're flipping back and forth between Nascar and the PGA . . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> Nascar and the falcons here



Guilty


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> hows the fowlcoons doin



up 6 to zip at the end of first qtr.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have they told you what they think is goin on?



Not rlly..I gave a few jars of blood and a millon tubes. Plus uh, other stuff..and 4 xrays...waiting on all of that to come back. At this point it couldbe about 20 things, none sound fun. I think they r going to put a pipe down my throat and take some samples too. I want out of here like crazy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Not rlly..I gave a few jars of blood and a millon tubes. Plus uh, apple juice..and 4 xrays...waiting on all of that to come back. At this point it couldbe about 20 things, none sound fun. I think they r going to put a pipe down my throat and take some samples too. I want out of here like crazy



Fixed it for you...

Hope they figure it out soon. Makes you start to understand why they call it "practicing medicine" doesn't it?


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you...
> 
> Hope they figure it out soon. Makes you start to understand why they call it "practicing medicine" doesn't it?



Oh yeah, its all just a smart guess I think. I have much respect for them though. I couldnt do it, .. got to go and charge my phone. Ty u all 4 the well wishes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Not rlly..I gave a few jars of blood and a millon tubes. Plus uh, other stuff..and 4 xrays...waiting on all of that to come back. At this point it couldbe about 20 things, none sound fun. I think they r going to put a pipe down my throat and take some samples too. I want out of here like crazy






Daaaaaaaaaang, lil bro I sure hate it for ya . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2012)

Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary






Oh yeahhhhhhhhh !!!!  Get 'em gal !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary


CHOOT EM' LIZBETH !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary





Italian sausage spaghetti with gluten free noodles. Struck out on finding a bread at Publix and Walmart. 
Reckon i'll check the hippie store tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Reckon i'll check the hippie store tomorrow.



No tellin what you'll find there


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No tellin what you'll find there



when it comes to "natural" food, nobody is more up to date than the tree huggers. Just walk in and say "Hey, Dude!" They like it when you do that.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> when it comes to "natural" food, nobody is more up to date than the tree huggers. Just walk in and say "Hey, Dude!" They like it when you do that.



Wear yer "special" bamer "hat"  It'll help


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Fried bologna and hominy. Of course with a glass of Riesling.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wear yer "special" bamer "hat"  It'll help



Naw, that makes them angry at the commercialization of youth sports to make "The Man" rich.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Fried bologna and hominy. Of course with a glass of Riesling.



what kinda beer is Riesling


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, that makes them angry at the commercialization of youth sports to make "The Man" rich.



oh yeah


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> oh yeah



You know it is the beer you take to a race. You throw it at somebody and if you miss them you resling it.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 23, 2012)

Evening...just got back from taking my MIL downtown to the Greyhound bus station.

I think Sherman missed a spot.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You know it is the beer you take to a race. You throw it at somebody and if you miss them you resling it.



Well why didn ya jus say Bud Light


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Evening...just got back from taking my MIL downtown to the Greyhound bus station.
> 
> I think Sherman missed a spot.



Thank god and greyhound she's gone.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Evening...just got back from taking my MIL downtown to the Greyhound bus station.
> 
> I think Sherman missed a spot.





KyDawg said:


> Thank god and greyhound she's gone.



That came to mind too


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Thank god and greyhound she's gone.





Oh snap!


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Laneybird (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll be dog!   So that's where you got that.  Cool!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 23, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I'll be dog!   So that's where you got that.  Cool!



Classic country


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I'll be dog!   So that's where you got that.  Cool!



You'd never heard that before? 
Next you're gonna say you've never heard "Jesus, kick me for a fieldgoal thru the goalposts of life".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Hankus, you need to get Laney out more where he can hear classical music.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You'd never heard that before?
> Next you're gonna say you've never heard "Jesus, kick me for a fieldgoal thru the goalposts of life".



Or "My Baby is a Moonshiner but I lover her still".


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hankus, you need to get Laney out more where he can hear classical music.



true dat.....


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You'd never heard that before?
> Next you're gonna say you've never heard "Jesus, kick me for a fieldgoal thru the goalposts of life".





KyDawg said:


> Hankus, you need to get Laney out more where he can hear classical music.





KyDawg said:


> Or "My Baby is a Moonshiner but I lover her still".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Hank I only post on this thread after all the old people go to sleep.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Hank I only post on this thread after all the old people go to sleep.


Who are you calling old??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

At least I remembered the Roy Clark song.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

Help!!!    I've fallen and can't get up!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who are you calling old??




I think he was telling me to go to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Time to turn Odell the walker hound loose I am going coon hunting.
Great night for it temps in the 50's. We dont need no stinking season.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Help!!!    I've fallen and can't get up!!!


Do you need a hand Brother??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

I forgot to tell yall Odell wont leave the backyard. I just keep thinking a coon will come through here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you need a hand Brother??




Nah, thanks though!!! Just skint up a little


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I better get out of here before the regulars wake up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well I better get out of here before the regulars wake up.



You got that right....you don't want to be mixin it up with us youngins!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Who you calling a youngin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Who you calling a youngin?




Most of us!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Not rlly..I gave a few jars of blood and a millon tubes. Plus uh, other stuff..and 4 xrays...waiting on all of that to come back. At this point it couldbe about 20 things, none sound fun. I think they r going to put a pipe down my throat and take some samples too. I want out of here like crazy


 Dang, Moppett!!  


blood on the ground said:


> Update, lil missBOTG smacked a spike this mernin....(but dad couldn't find it) and now has 4the does working in!!! This gal needs a bow kill!... shaking like a nekkkid twista champ in janyary


 At least she got one, whether ya found it or not....... wish ya coulda found it though!








_*WHERE'S THE BEEF?????????*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Moppett!!
> 
> At least she got one, whether ya found it or not....... wish ya coulda found it though!
> 
> ...



Don't go makin me hungry now!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Most of us!!



Not me, I remember Sputnik and white belts.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go makin me hungry now!!


 Just had grilled pok chops, herbed taters & I *literally* threw some sliced squash, cucumbers, little maters & nanner peppers together with some seasoning & Zesty Italian in some foil & put it on the grill........ mmmmMMMMmmmgooood! AND got what I hope is the last batch of pear relish done today!  Next is pear jelly and apple butter...........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Not me, I remember Sputnik and white belts.


ohlawdyou're datinyourselfbaaaad, darlin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Not me, I remember Sputnik and white belts.



Don't ferget the white shoes and JFK!!



Keebs said:


> Just had grilled pok chops, herbed taters & I *literally* threw some sliced squash, cucumbers, little maters & nanner peppers together with some seasoning & Zesty Italian in some foil & put it on the grill........ mmmmMMMMmmmgooood! AND got what I hope is the last batch of pear relish done today!  Next is pear jelly and apple butter...........



 That did it.....lookin for a snack!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 23, 2012)

Had a semi rough day......fallin through a ceiling didn't help none.

Time to go Dr. my wounds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2012)

Well another work week starts for most of us.   

Hope this helps to face the day.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 24, 2012)

Another great weekend........ Monday is here, time to make the donuts.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to you Gobblin and KYBowhunter.  Got up plenty early and then decided today was the day.

Yep, I started back on my exercise routine this morning so I walked 2 1/2 miles just to get my heart started.  It sure felt good out there because it was 50 degrees and a light breeze blowing.  Sure wish every day was this pleasant outside.

Now, I need to check the newspaper and get caught up on the news of the world etc.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Mundy



Suck





Need





Beer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Fawty One here....


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Mornin folks.   

These cools temps are gettin me in the mood to go huntin sumthin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> These cools temps are *gettin me in the mood to go huntin sumthin!*



Your sanity?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Lawdy they dont let ya sleep in, here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawdy they dont let ya sleep in, here.



Do you have the big ol' Brunhilda lookin scary nurses? or do you have the hawt swedish masseuse looking one?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your sanity?



Seen mine


----------



## kracker (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawdy they dont let ya sleep in, here.


Yep, the hospital is the worst place in the world to try to get some rest. Hope they get you straightened out quick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> These cools temps are gettin me in the mood to go huntin sumthin!



yessir!!!

all my youngans fired warnin shots this weekend... my daughter even poked a spike perdy hard but we couldn't find it 
my boy got hime a good scoop of buck fever last night with a vizit from an 8 point... it sure is funny to see the kids shake and get all nervous when a deer is in their sights


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yessir!!!
> 
> all my youngans fired warnin shots this weekend... my daughter even poked a spike perdy hard but we couldn't find it
> my boy got hime a good scoop of buck fever last night with a vizit from an 8 point... it sure is funny to see the kids shake and get all nervous when a deer is in their sights



You send them to da range, then come down to Hanks place. Cause iffn ya caint shoot ya better be able to track


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You send them to da range, then come down to Hanks place. Cause iffn ya caint shoot ya better be able to track



I will sendem next day UPS... 10 am delivery okay?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good Monday morning. I survived the weekend


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your sanity?



Shoot no, I gave up on that a long time ago.



blood on the ground said:


> yessir!!!
> 
> all my youngans fired warnin shots this weekend... my daughter even poked a spike perdy hard but we couldn't find it
> my boy got hime a good scoop of buck fever last night with a vizit from an 8 point... it sure is funny to see the kids shake and get all nervous when a deer is in their sights



I wish your little lady would have found her spike.  I love to see em get excited when they have deer in range.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a semi rough day......fallin through a ceiling didn't help none.
> 
> Time to go Dr. my wounds.


 Dang Chief!!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well another work week starts for most of us.
> 
> Hope this helps to face the day.


better put an extra pot or 10 on, I think this bunch might need it today!


slip said:


> Lawdy they dont let ya sleep in, here.


 how ya feeling?


Hankus said:


> Seen mine


Is that whats under the edge of the chicken pen at my place?  




mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning. I survived the weekend


 me too, barely............ whirlwind trip to Carnegie and put up pear relish yesterday......


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang Chief!!!!!!
> 
> better put an extra pot or 10 on, I think this bunch might need it today!
> 
> ...


im doing good...how you doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Moanin kids....fo real!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Time to S,S&S, then go run the kid. He's gotta do 4 one mile timed runs this morning, each at 00:7:45 or under with only a one minute break in between each mile. At least the temps are good for this one..

Y'all be good. I'll be back later to bash some more folks on the PF...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im doing good...how you doing?


see below..........


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....fo real!!!


 how you feelin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to S,S&S, then go run the kid. He's gotta do 4 one mile timed runs this morning, each at 00:7:45 or under with only a one minute break in between each mile. At least the temps are good for this one..
> 
> Y'all be good. I'll be back later to bash some more folks on the PF...



Man, I wish I could go WATCH somebody run and just be there to time them! 



Keebs said:


> see below..........
> 
> how you feelin?



Bout like that attachment!! 

How U iz??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I wish I could go WATCH somebody run and just be there to time them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tired......... always tired, I'm tired of being tired, yaknow?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Im ok keebs, thanks. The team of doctors will make rounds soon so I should get some kind of news.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Im ok keebs, thanks. The team of doctors will make rounds soon so I should get some kind of news.


 it's good news, holler if any of us can do anything for ya, you know we'll try!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

slip, hope you get some good news today!!

CYL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

hot wangs, hawt wings, hot weengz!!!! these suckers will light ya up...make yer nose run an yer 4head shwet!!! but they B good tadeaf!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hot wangs, hawt wings, hot weengz!!!! these suckers will light ya up...make yer nose run an yer 4head shwet!!! but they B good tadeaf!!!


 sooooo, you like hot wings?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sooooo, you like hot wings?



mmmm maybe


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

king blood


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> king blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I dare ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dare ya



i have been good today why youins tellen her to dethrownme


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dare ya


 naaawww, I'll give'm a pass today, I think he's still sore at me for LAST week!


blood on the ground said:


> i have been good today why youins tellen her to dethrownme


 cause he can.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> naaawww, I'll give'm a pass today, I think he's still sore at me for LAST week!
> 
> cause he can.................



AAAWWW....not anymore


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i have been good today why youins tellen her to dethrownme



I was pickin at her, i know she wouldnt do it, Youre King blood.. King of page 12


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> AAAWWW....not anymore





mudracing101 said:


> I was pickin at her, _*i know she wouldnt do it*_, Youre King blood.. King of page 12


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Hamburger helper, peas an chips


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hamburger helper, peas an chips


couple cheekun wangs, home fries & grilled veggies..........


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Left over sketti.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

mater soup n cheese toast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I wish I could go WATCH somebody run and just be there to time them!



He didnt do to awefully bad. 

00:07:34
00:07:53
00:08:22
00:07:28

If he's gonna run in the last two Varsity races he's gonna have to be more consistent


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mater soup n cheese toast



I love me some mater soup and grilled cheese



Zaxby's buff. chicken meal


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He didnt do to awefully bad.
> 
> 00:07:34
> 00:07:53
> ...


 what happened on that 3rd time? see a cute girl in the crowd???


mudracing101 said:


> I love me some FOOOD!
> 
> Zaxby's buff. chicken meal


 fixed it for you, you're welcome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what happened on that 3rd time? see a cute girl in the crowd???
> 
> fixed it for you, you're welcome!



His running partner for the week is a hottie, a grade up from him on the Varsity team. Running behind her seemed to be his MO until the last mile when I challenged their times.  He's got three more days of running with her, then he's gotta spend the weekend with me at the FPG. Talk about a let down for him..

Her times were:

7:32
7:48
8:17
7:56

See where he was running until the last mile?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His running partner for the week is a hottie, a grade up from him on the Varsity team. Running behind her seemed to be his MO until the last mile when I challenged their times.  He's got three more days of running with her, then he's gotta spend the weekend with me at the FPG. Talk about a let down for him..
> 
> Her times were:
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Sent you an email.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sent you an email.


 yep, she's a cutie for Sure! poor Colin.........


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Good afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good afternoon folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good afternoon folks.



what up brutha


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up brutha



Wishin I was 20' up a tree.  How bout you?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hiya Keebo, how you doin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wishin I was 20' up a tree.  How bout you?



yes sir.. my boy is giving me the play by play now from the back yard.. we seen a heeep of deer this past weekend! how is your season going?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes sir.. my boy is giving me the play by play now from the back yard.. we seen a heeep of deer this past weekend! how is your season going?



We have seen deer almost every time that we have gone, but have not been able to get em in range.  We hope to get one on the ground soon, we have 1 pack of ground venison left.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hiya Keebo, how you doin?


 Can't complain............ for a Monday..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Dang box stores. I've been to Lowe's, Home Depot and Ace hardware and not a single one of them has a left handed phillips head screw driver..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey everybody



What up man? You comin to hang with us this weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey everybody


HAAAAY!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang box stores. I've been to Lowe's, Home Depot and Ace hardware and not a single one of them has a left handed phillips head screw driver..



idjit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang box stores. I've been to Lowe's, Home Depot and Ace hardware and not a single one of them has a left handed phillips head screw driver..


 you shoulda called me, I got a couple extra ones! Want me to brang it this weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you shoulda called me, I got a couple extra ones! Want me to brang it this weekend?



Does that mean you're a fo sho this weekend?


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheesecake and a apple fridder


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Cheesecake and a apple fridder



Hospital food???


----------



## huntinstuff (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up man? You comin to hang with us this weekend?



No, but thanks fer asking.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean you're a fo sho this weekend?


 keeping my fingers crossed but making plans for at LEAST a day trip! I got a few hugs to collect!


slip said:


> Cheesecake and a apple fridder


 HOSPITAL food or Mama's????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2012)

Howdy folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.


 you ride one of the skeeter's back up here?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Cheesecake and a apple fridder


AhHEMMMmmm................... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hospital food???





Keebs said:


> HOSPITAL food or Mama's????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ride one of the skeeter's back up here?





Two of em coulda toted a big man off.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Two of em coulda toted a big man off.


 I believe ya!  And I sure hope you left every last one of them down there too!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

If yall see Reese........tell him I ate his cups


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.



Howdy Nic.



Keebs said:


> keeping my fingers crossed but making plans for at LEAST a day trip! I got a few hugs to collect!
> 
> HOSPITAL food or Mama's????



I recon he's busy stuffin his face and can't answer us?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If yall see Reese........tell him I ate his cups


EEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww............................


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I recon he's busy stuffin his face and can't answer us?


 or just plain ignoring us one.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww............................
> 
> or just plain ignoring us one.................



How Rude of him!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Rude of him!!!!


 what? you got a teenager in da house, you know how they can be................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up man? You comin to hang with us this weekend?



Yes sir..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoooooooot!!!  Only working 2 nights then off for 7 days !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes sir..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

workin2hunt said:


> yes sir..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot!!!  Only working 2 nights then off for 7 days !!


 get them t-shirts packed, BigN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot!!!  Only working 2 nights then off for 7 days !!




KANG !!!! 






Keebs said:


> get them t-shirts packed, BigN!






I've been thanking 'bout it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been thanking 'bout it . . .


 then I'll *think* to pack the relish, deal?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

King quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King quack






Alllllllllll HAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alllllllllll HAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!



AWWWWWE HECKKKKKK...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AWWWWWE HECKKKKKK...


 want me to fix it?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> want me to fix it?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


 sleep deprivation?????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sleep deprivation?????



Tryin to figure out why Quacker called himself Kang...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Tryin to figure out why Quacker called himself Kang...


 and I suggested maybe he was sleep deprived............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Tryin to figure out why Quacker called himself Kang...






Kang of the page !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang of the page !!!



Nuh uh


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hospital food???



Yep...wasnt bad too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yep...wasnt bad too



What took so long? Was a hawt nurse spoon feedin ya'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nuh uh





Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .




Remind me to lean ova and slap you Saturday . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What took so long? Was a hawt nurse spoon feedin ya'?



No
Gotta get up and walk around so I dont have to get a blood thinner shot in my belly.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta a visual of Big Enos and Little Enos Burdette.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What took so long? Was a hawt nurse spoon feedin ya'?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .
> Remind me to lean ova and slap you Saturday . . .


I will have the camera ready for that shot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






slip said:


> No
> Gotta get up and walk around so I dont have to get a blood thinner shot in my belly.





pstrahin said:


> I gotta a visual of Big Enos and Little Enos Burdette.








 oh snap!


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats what I said keebs...and a big heck nahhh


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lets go Keebs, see ya'll later.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Thats what I said keebs...and a big heck nahhh





mudracing101 said:


> Lets go Keebs, see ya'll later.


 I'm ready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I gotta a visual of Big Enos and Little Enos Burdette.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689616






Bobby looks to be standing on sumpin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Get well soon Slapsta !!!  Gotta get ready for work...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey idjits. 


Anyone got some steel toe boots I can borrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey idjits.
> 
> 
> Anyone got some steel toe boots I can borrow?



Meeebe,,,,,,,,,if you'd return your texts....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> No
> Gotta get up and walk around so I dont have to get a blood thinner shot in my belly.



You need to move in with PBradley. Y'all could be blood thinner buds..

BTW, us folks that drank the occasional beer don't have blood thinner issues...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeebe,,,,,,,,,if you'd return your texts....



Me sowwy. 

I got that as I was walking out the door at work and on my way to finish filling out my paperwork for my new job that I start on Monday. 

After 13 years, I'm leaving the medical field entirely. I'm not leaving the lab, just a different kind of lab. I'm going to work for Archer Daniels Midland, the "We Feed The World" people.  

I took a job working in their QC lab. I get to test whatever is on the truck I'm assigned and give the go ahead to deliver or the "RUH ROH WE GOT A PROBLEM". 

I'll only be working with about 3 to 4 other folks. Responsible for my OWN work and nobody else's.  


Now about those steel toe boots?  

I had a pair, but can't find em. The only time I'll really use them is if there's a problem and I have to slap on a hard hat and go out to the refinery and help identify a problem. They buy me a pair after 90 days but I gotta come up with some this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Me sowwy.
> 
> I got that as I was walking out the door at work and on my way to finish filling out my paperwork for my new job that I start on Monday.
> 
> ...



Awesome news about the new job...Congratulations..

As far as the STB's go, you'll have to come to the FPG to get em, and prolly wear a few extra pairs of socks. They're size 10 1/2's....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

tbug.......steel toes.........hard hat........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> tbug.......steel toes.........hard hat........



They do make pank hard hats ya know..


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome news about the new job...Congratulations..
> 
> As far as the STB's go, you'll have to come to the FPG to get em, and prolly wear a few extra pairs of socks. They're size 10 1/2's....



Thank You. I'm THRILLED!!! Yeah, I'm a little nervous, this is totally new to me, but the other employees seem to be MATURE and like-minded folks. 

I need a men's 8. Bait has already offered me a pair of his and a roll of toilet paper.      






Hankus said:


> tbug.......steel toes.........hard hat........



Dude!! For the $$$ and the benefits, I'd wear a 55 gallon drum with suspenders if I had to.     



What's so bad, I gotta go buy jeans. I only have two pair, just for various casual activities.  It's either camo or scrubs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dude!! For the $$$ and the benefits, I'd wear a 55 gallon drum with suspenders if I had to.



Let me know when that happens. It'll be the HAWTEST 55 gallon drum anyone here has ever seen...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thank You. I'm THRILLED!!! Yeah, I'm a little nervous, this is totally new to me, but the other employees seem to be MATURE and like-minded folks.
> 
> I need a men's 8. Bait has already offered me a pair of his and a roll of toilet paper.
> 
> ...



An flannel shirts to complete the look  Hello Mrs Al Borland


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when that happens. It'll be the HAWTEST 55 gallon drum anyone here has ever seen...



Do they mak em in clear  Cause I got em in blue, white, an rust


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do they mak em in clear  Cause I got em in blue, white, an rust



She would be the most popular gal at work if they did...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know when that happens. It'll be the HAWTEST 55 gallon drum anyone here has ever seen...



I'm sure they don't want any refinery shutdowns because the folks refused to show up for fear of going blind.   




Hankus said:


> An flannel shirts to complete the look  Hello Mrs Al Borland



Well, I don't have a beard, but we do have the same personality.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sure they don't want any refinery shutdowns because the folks refused to show up for fear of going blind.



I got sunglasses...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

And I'm sure the flannel shirt thing is a HUGE possibility considering that the temp in the lab is kept at a balmy 60 F.    


The hardest thing to me is learning not to get run over by a forklift on my way to the lab.  Those things are like ants at a picnic. BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Frozen Fanta orange is good...................just sayin..


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Kick me thru the goal post's and I'll learn about life.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



Sup bamer



Laneybird said:


> Kick me thru the goal post's and I'll learn about life.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Kick me thru the goal post's and I'll learn about life.



An heres what ya need to know bout life


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus, that'll work. Think I'll break out the old acoustic and learn that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Hiya Tbug !!!!  If you're gonna be on your feet most of the day, you might want to consider a pair of Wolverine DuraShocks,  when I worked for 8 yrs in QC that's all I ever wore.  Break in time is minimal.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Quack, can you say KANG?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Hankus, that'll work. Think I'll break out the old acoustic and learn that one.



I've got a washburn acoustic that I bought years ago with the intentions of learning to play it, but when I try it sounds like cats mating more than anything else..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Tbug !!!!  If you're gonna be on your feet most of the day, you might want to consider a pair of Wolverine DuraShocks,  when I worked for 8 yrs in QC that's all I ever wore.  Break in time is minimal.



goooooooooooooooood boots

Wearin mine right now


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a washburn acoustic that I bought years ago with the intentions of learning to play it, but when I try it sounds like cats mating more than anything else..



I have the same issue with my cheapo Fender


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Quack, can you say KANG?







Viva La KANG Laney !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

fried fish( tilapia), lima beans with fatback, au gratin taters( made by the witches hand). 
Four more days of call to go.....


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a washburn acoustic that I bought years ago with the intentions of learning to play it, but when I try it sounds like cats mating more than anything else..





Hankus said:


> I have the same issue with my cheapo Fender




You got to tune um boys!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Viva La KANG Laney !!




Ah Hailllllll  !



rhbama3 said:


> fried fish( tilapia), lima beans with fatback, au gratin taters( made by the witches hand).
> Four more days of call to go.....




Homemade soup and conebread


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Robert, wouldn't it have been nice to sink your teeth into one of them spotted bass?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> You got to tune um boys!



Tune is fine, player sucks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> You got to tune um boys!


I got a tuner, and it sounds great one string at a time when I tune it. It's when I add in all my other fangers that it starts soundin like Muddyfoots beatin Quack in a game of nekkid twista...


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tune is fine, player sucks





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a tuner, and it sounds great one string at a time when I tune it. It's when I add in all my other fangers that it starts soundin like Muddyfoots beatin Quack in a game of nekkid twista...


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Here you go fellers. Try this one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Here you go fellers. Try this one...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Robert, wouldn't it have been nice to sink your teeth into one of them spotted bass?





I'll get some jigs tied and hit them hard in the spring.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll get some jigs tied and hit them hard in the spring.




Don't beat me, they still bite in the fall and winter.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

BLT....... without the L or the T.  


Quack, that's what I have (or apparently HAD) but they are MIA. I've turned the house upside down and can't find em anywhere. I'm thinking that since they ran on the narrow side, I might have sent em packin.  

Probably just find me a pair of Skechers STB's for right now and then when they give me that $150 in December, I'll go for a new pair of Wolvernies.  

Wobbert.... does this mean you can't eat any more pecan pies since the crust has wheat?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

11 mo hours to go with absolutely nothing to do.  All operations are down . . .


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

TBug!   How's my southern sister?  Never mind, I already know. It'll get easier with time Sorry....


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go with absolutely nothing to do.  All operations are down . . .






Wonder if Robert has ever said that.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> TBug!   How's my southern sister?  Never mind, I already know. It'll get easier with time Sorry....



Thanks Laney.  

It comes and goes. Hits you when you least expect it. I know it'll get better but I'm already dreading the holidays.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go with absolutely nothing to do.  All operations are down . . .



stawk, nap, repeat


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Laney.
> 
> It comes and goes. Hits you when you least expect it. I know it'll get better but I'm already dreading the holidays.




They are the worst. Christmas day with the family and I was in the bathroom crying like a baby. Stay strong sister!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Don't beat me, they still bite in the fall and winter.


There's hunting time of the year and then there's fishing time of the year. It's hunting season. 


turtlebug said:


> BLT....... without the L or the T.
> 
> 
> Quack, that's what I have (or apparently HAD) but they are MIA. I've turned the house upside down and can't find em anywhere. I'm thinking that since they ran on the narrow side, I might have sent em packin.
> ...



NOPE!!! 
 I can't believe how much better i feel and my eczema is almost gone now. We're doing a lot of research, but it's definitely gonna change my eating habits. I've also lost 7 pounds in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> There's hunting time of the year and then there's fishing time of the year. It's hunting season.
> 
> 
> NOPE!!!
> I can't believe how much better i feel and my eczema is almost gone now. We're doing a lot of research, but it's definitely gonna change my eating habits. I've also lost 7 pounds in the last 3 weeks.




Maybe I should try it.  

That would be awesome if you get some relief.  I know how bad you suffer in the summertime. ERD's hasn't been too terribly bad this year.  



Lots of folks cutting out wheat and gluten right now. Some say it helps what bothers them, some say they see no difference.  I do know one thing, ERD's B12 shots really don't seem to be helping. He's still pale as a ghost and looks all pasty. I think it's time to take him in for another eval.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear lawd there aint anything om tv but turtleman...what a joke.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Don't beat me, they still bite in the fall and winter.



He would fish in the fall and winter, but he's skeered he might actually catch one...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Dear lawd there aint anything om tv but turtleman...what a joke.



YEE YEE YEE YEEE YEEEEE........

The dang feller sounds like one of them curtain headed iraqi womenz when they was doin that yoddlin soundin stuff on tv.


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEE YEE YEE YEEE YEEEEE........
> 
> The dang feller sounds like one of them curtain headed iraqi womenz when they was doin that yoddlin soundin stuff on tv.



 live action!!


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He would fish in the fall and winter, but he's skeered he might actually catch one...





Either that or he doesn't like being in a boat and it raining the whole time.


Slipster, out out of the big house as Bama would say?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe I should try it.
> 
> That would be awesome if you get some relief.  I know how bad you suffer in the summertime. ERD's hasn't been too terribly bad this year.
> 
> ...


I think i found the answer to your cat farm...



Laneybird said:


> Either that or he doesn't like being in a boat and it raining the whole time.
> 
> 
> Slipster, out out of the big house as Bama would say?


Naw, it's gonna rain no matter what i'm doing. Sometimes you just got to embrace the horror.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2012)

*....*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>





Where ya been Seth ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been Seth ???


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2012)

No sir Laney they still got me for a while.


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya been Seth ???





slip said:


> No sir Laney they still got me for a while.




As I understand it, you were getting down towards my weight.  Hope they get you back on track very soon.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 24, 2012)

hideing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> hideing





probably a good thing . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



HEY AJ!!!!!! Seth found your missin shoe!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY AJ!!!!!! Seth found your missin shoe!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>




tried calling ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tried calling ...


Just tried calling you back..........You are either stawking, or giving the lineup to the lab!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just tried calling you back..........You are either stawking, or giving the lineup to the lab!!



He "screens" his calls...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

This game between the Packers and Seahawks is crazy. The only penalty not committed yet is  homicide.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Taking Odell frog hunting tongiht. Best frog dawg in Kentucky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Taking Odell frog hunting tongiht. Best frog dawg in Kentucky.



You lucky hillbilly.....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Taking Odell frog hunting tongiht. Best frog dawg in Kentucky.



Any coons last night


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

No, but he did tree a stray house cat. It wasn't much but I did let him have his beer ration.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> No, but he did tree a stray house cat. It wasn't much but I did let him have his beer ration.



Odell or the cat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This game between the Packers and Seahawks is crazy. The only penalty not committed yet is  homicide.



give it time...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Long day, late supper....sho is hittin da spot. Cubed deer, green beans, smashed taters, biskits and gravy.......


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Long day, late supper....sho is hittin da spot. Cubed deer, green beans, smashed taters, biskits and gravy.......



Bout time you showed up


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Odell or the cat



Odell, the cat was high enough.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Odell, the cat was high enough.



Herd dat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Odell, the cat was high enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout time you showed up




Didn't think I was ever gonna get home!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't think I was ever gonna get home!



Sometimes ya jus gotta load up an ride


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't think I was ever gonna get home!



Kinda late in Georgia.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sometimes ya jus gotta load up an ride



Yes sir!!



KyDawg said:


> Kinda late in Georgia.



Especially for old folks!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you yougins back on here? I though I could wait yall out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Are you yougins back on here? I though I could wait yall out.



We get up early!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Old people don't require much sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

I can remember when the only hogs in South Georgia lived in pens, the only deer we saw lived in magazines, all the scholl teachers were ugly and we still had black grass hoppers and plenty of wild quail. The only AC was to open a window.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2012)

That had to be the worst call by an official in the NFL I've ever seen!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty Bad call. I can remember when George Halas would have...... oh I forgot what he would have done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Made my rounds, thru for the night . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Good night youngins.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made my rounds, thru for the night . . .


Done Stawking the Stawkee's

Time to bury my head in the sand!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Ya'll be sure and wish Mr. FredW a happy bday, thread's already started.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank goodness for coffee!!!
Mornin Folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Thank goodness for coffee!!!
> Mornin Folks



and lots of it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and lots of it.



Fo sure..... Mornin gobbleinwoods


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Timmmmmmay !!!  When ya coming up ??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Timmmmmmay !!!  When ya coming up ??



Lookin like friday around noon.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Lookin like friday around noon.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Fo sure..... Mornin gobbleinwoods



sure does feel good outside this AM.  

Quack, how long before the morning whissstal?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure does feel good outside this AM.
> 
> Quack, how long before the morning whissstal?



enjoying the cool air as we speak....got the doors open and a hot cup of coffee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Probably gonna disappear Saturday morning....got tix to the UGA\TN game, but will be back to sit around the campfire and have a few beverages and play a little twista if there are any takers......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure does feel good outside this AM.
> 
> Quack, how long before the morning whissstal?





Less than an hour !!! 





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Probably gonna disappear Saturday morning....got tix to the UGA\TN game, but will be back to sit around the campfire and have a few beverages and play a little twista if there are any takers......





Cool !!!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

Griz in, coffee next, werk..............mebbe, but least I'll be at my place of employment if I decide to werk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Griz in, coffee next, werk..............mebbe, but least I'll be at my place of employment if I decide to werk



That always helps...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That always helps...



The messican is now awake.....


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Good mornin Drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> The messican is now awake.....



what up meeedgit...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> what up meeedgit...



Nada.......just enjoying this fine morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

good afternoon folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Nada.......just enjoying this fine morning.



What does NADA have to do with it? You selling used cars now?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> good afternoon folks



evenin' botg....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 25, 2012)

mornin all


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' botg....



how chilly is it up youins way


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does NADA have to do with it? You selling used cars now?



Not that NADA...... The one I am referencing is the North American Dissenters Association.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> how chilly is it up youins way



We be seeing temps at about 54 this morning.... Very Nice!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Fawty six hyere this moanin...

Feels good to wear sweats again.

Gotta run, seen you'ins later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We be seeing temps at about 54 this morning.... Very Nice!!!


bring on the 30s!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fawty six hyere this moanin...
> 
> Feels good to wear sweats again.
> 
> Gotta run, seen you'ins later.



shoot im still sportin the nanner hammock


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Morning ya'll. Gotta go dig up some breakfast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We be seeing temps at about 54 this morning.... Very Nice!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fawty six hyere this moanin...
> 
> Feels good to wear sweats again.
> 
> Gotta run, seen you'ins later.



59 here, going to get up to 86 or so, could get
 a lil cooler.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to  you KYBowhunter, Gobblin, Quack, Hankus, M.C., Pstrahin, Blood, Mud, Seth and the rest of you Drivelers out there this morning.

Dang, I just realized that the above list is one for the Post Office wall for sure.

I got up early and got my 1 1/2 mile exercise walk done before 6AM and then realized that I had two loads of laundry to get done also, so I read the newspaper and ate some breakfast while washing clothes.

Now I am ready to face the world !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mornin Eagle Eye


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Eagle Eye



you be kang mud


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

Morning Proud American Drivelers


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Kang Mud.  

Keebs will be along shortly (she aint very tall) and she will fix that.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like I might get to go home today


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Sounds like I might get to go home today



They gonna let you out of the phsych ward WOW


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

baldfish said:


> They gonna let you out of the phsych ward WOW



I know right? I thought I'd never get out!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> I know right? I thought I'd never get out!




See miracles do happen

What been the matter with you youngin and where you been


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

baldfish said:


> See miracles do happen
> 
> What been the matter with you youngin and where you been




We still dont really know why but my gut has had me sick for 2ish weeks and ive been in the hospital for 4 days.


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> We still dont really know why but my gut has had me sick for 2ish weeks and ive been in the hospital for 4 days.



Stop eating the funny colored mushrooms silly
Bet you didn tell the Doc you been doing that have you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Best of luck to ya lil bro Slip/Slam/Slap/ there's one more, but I can't post it...



Later ya'll gotta crash.




LilN, Dawn SAID I'm getting your T-shirts ready TOMORROW, or there's gonna be twubble . . . Grrrrrr


Still gonna put it off 'til  Thursday, or Friday.  I RULE THIS SHAK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Mornin...takin the day off from workin at my brother's, 

































gotta cut grass


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> We still dont really know why but my gut has had me sick for 2ish weeks and ive been in the hospital for 4 days.


horsepital food has it's way of healing you 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Best of luck to ya lil bro Slip/Slam/Slap/ there's one more, but I can't post it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I rule my roost also quack! aint no womenz gone tell me what to do...










i may have to delete this


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Kang Mud.
> 
> Keebs will be along shortly (she aint very tall) and she will fix that.


 just ain't got it in me this moanin......


slip said:


> Sounds like I might get to go home today





baldfish said:


> They gonna let you out of the phsych ward WOW





Hooked On Quack said:


> LilN, Dawn SAID I'm getting your T-shirts ready TOMORROW, or there's gonna be twubble . . . Grrrrrr
> 
> Still gonna put it off 'til  Thursday, or Friday.  I RULE THIS SHAK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 pear relish will be loaded in the truck last too, most likely Sat. morning!


Jeff C. said:


> gotta cut grass




I ain't kickin hight today at ALL, went home & cut up & juiced another bucket of pears, for some reason that kind of work totally aggravates my rotators, I am in agony this mornin, not to mention the golden rod is blooming now!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just ain't got it in me this moanin......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess what you gonna get saturday moanin when you get to FPG


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you be kang mud





pstrahin said:


> Kang Mud.
> 
> Keebs will be along shortly (she aint very tall) and she will fix that.



KING


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just ain't got it in me this moanin......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 fergit sumthin


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fergit sumthin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

turkey pot pie...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Guess what you gonna get saturday moanin when you get to FPG





blood on the ground said:


> fergit sumthin


nope! mornin darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just ain't got it in me this moanin......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least my pain is evenly distributed, I hurt everywhere


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> At least my pain is evenly distributed, I hurt everywhere


drugs are my friends, but I haven't found a gooood drug that will take this pain away!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drugs are my friends, but I haven't found a gooood drug that will take this pain away!



im sorry, i will move back home. i just thought it was time for me to leave the nest... on my way!


----------



## baldfish (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope! mornin darlin'!



Just remember it may hurt a little  you wont be able breath hardly but it will still feel real good and you will have a big SMILE when it over


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drugs are my friends, but I haven't found a gooood drug that will take this pain away!



Well, if ya rotaters ain't rotatin......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im sorry, i will move back home. i just thought it was time for me to leave the nest... on my way!


 ya mean THAT'S all it would've took all this time?!?!good, I got a list of projects for "us" to get done!


baldfish said:


> Just remember it may hurt a little  you wont be able breath hardly but it will still feel real good and you will have a big SMILE when it over


Darlin', I can't WAIT! Love me some B, B & B luvin!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, if ya rotaters ain't rotatin......


 and it ain't the kind that needs surgery, which I would gladly go for if it'd fix it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya mean THAT'S all it would've took all this time?!?!good, I got a list of projects for "us" to get done!
> 
> Darlin', I can't WAIT! Love me some B, B & B luvin!
> 
> and it ain't the kind that needs surgery, which I would gladly go for if it'd fix it!



10-4, sort of like my lower back pain, but I ain't touchin it with a 10' pole.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, sort of like my lower back pain, but I ain't touchin it with a 10' pole.


They've come a long way with back surgery, it ain't near as bad as it used to be........ from what I've heard anyway...........don't let it get so bad it CAN'T be fixed!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!




Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, sort of like my lower back pain, but I ain't touchin it with a 10' pole.



Hey Jeff my husband was hit by a car when he was 16 & it messed his back up & broke his leg. His back hurts him all the time but he will NOT let them do surgery on it. He only sees a chiropractor when it gets so bad he can't stand it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My first "go to" before a regular med doc!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My first "go to" before a regular med doc!



When my son was about 6 weeks old he was diagnosed w/ reflux. After switching his formula & adding prevacid to it & cereal we took him to the chiropractor (after doing some research) & after that he never had anymore issues w/ reflux.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They've come a long way with back surgery, it ain't near as bad as it used to be........ from what I've heard anyway...........don't let it get so bad it CAN'T be fixed!



Yeah....I was born with a curvature. It puts pressure on a couple of disc, still ain't touchin it unless absolutely necessary.



Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep....I've been going to a chiro for years. I still have to get pain meds every once in a while though.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> When my son was about 6 weeks old he was diagnosed w/ reflux. After switching his formula & adding prevacid to it & cereal we took him to the chiropractor (after doing some research) & after that he never had anymore issues w/ reflux.


 Amazing how a chiro can "see" those problems........... had a similar thing with my daughter, but it was at a much older age and he asked me "She been having stomach issues?"  yeah, how can you tell?  he just grinned at me!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I was born with a curvature. It puts pressure on a couple of disc, still ain't touchin it unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I've been going to a chiro for years. I still have to get pain meds every once in a while though.


Sis2 was too, it affects her hip........... folks thought she was just being "sassy" with her walk when she was in high school....
Well, I've just popped two Aleve........... if that don't give me any relief, I pull out the big guns!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

I pulled my own wisdom tooth over the weekend.....it hert like the debil


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I pulled my own wisdom tooth over the weekend.....it hert like the debil


 you ARE kin to Nicodemus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ARE kin to Nicodemus!!!!!!!!!!



I wish


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I pulled my own wisdom tooth over the weekend.....it hert like the debil



aint no way


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Reckon it's time to jump on the mower....most of the due is burned off in the sunny spots. Brother is supposed to come over with his mower and help me git'er done, payback for working @ his house 

Tomorrow starts my 8 day paying job, not lookin forward to being in the ATL for the next 4 days  and then in Oklahoma for 2 days and 3 nights with 2 days of travel, but the $$$ will make it worth it 

Sure am gonna miss being able to attend FPG and seeing everyone though


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> aint no way



I promis on the Lords good book I did. took some likwid courage but I did it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I promis on the Lords good book I did. took some likwid courage but I did it!!



sucker felt like a mountain under the skin for years but when I got it out it was the size of a pencil eraser


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Check back later!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Cooked cabbage, sausage and beans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cooked cabbage, sausage and beans.



that gun is loaded


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I pulled my own wisdom tooth over the weekend.....it hert like the debil


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's time to jump on the mower....most of the due is burned off in the sunny spots. Brother is supposed to come over with his mower and help me git'er done, payback for working @ his house
> 
> Tomorrow starts my 8 day paying job, not lookin forward to being in the ATL for the next 4 days  and then in Oklahoma for 2 days and 3 nights with 2 days of travel, but the $$$ will make it worth it
> 
> Sure am gonna miss being able to attend FPG and seeing everyone though


Later Jeffro. Yeah i wanted to go to but aint gonna be able.



blood on the ground said:


> I promis on the Lords good book I did. took some likwid courage but I did it!!


Oh i believe ya, i meant, aint no way i could do it. uh uh no way



pstrahin said:


> Cooked cabbage, sausage and beans.



I'm hungary


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's time to jump on the mower....most of the due is burned off in the sunny spots. Brother is supposed to come over with his mower and help me git'er done, payback for working @ his house
> 
> Tomorrow starts my 8 day paying job, not lookin forward to being in the ATL for the next 4 days  and then in Oklahoma for 2 days and 3 nights with 2 days of travel, but the $$$ will make it worth it
> 
> Sure am gonna miss being able to attend FPG and seeing everyone though


 I hate it too, but I unnerstand........... still not 100% for me, but I'm still planning!


blood on the ground said:


> sucker felt like a mountain under the skin for years but when I got it out it was the size of a pencil eraser


 I still couldn't have done it!


pstrahin said:


> Cooked cabbage, sausage and beans.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm ALWAYS hungary


 we know!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

Hamburger with a fried cheekun breast on top


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hamburger with a fried cheekun breast on top


 for real??  mater? yeah, cheese? oh heck yeah! onion? OF course! chips even, but a cheekun breast?!?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 25, 2012)

Howdy all...quick fly by!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 25, 2012)

King!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> King!!!!


 Its good to be King


Keebs said:


> so ya think..................



Why dont you leave everyone alone you mean ole woman.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be King
> 
> 
> Why dont you leave everyone alone you mean ole woman.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be King
> 
> 
> Why dont you leave everyone alone you mean ole woman.



I wooo wooo
You in twouble now boy.

You best run off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wooo wooo
> You in twouble now boy.
> 
> You best run off.



Shhhhh..... i hear her looking for me in the other office. She dont sound happy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

ya'll member when I was King.....I was a good king


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be King
> 
> Why dont you leave everyone alone you mean ole woman.









 you can run (funny as it may be) but ya can't hide!


pstrahin said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wooo wooo
> You in twouble now boy.
> 
> You best run off.


 ain't nuttin but a thang, I know his habits.......... sitting here sharpening my knife........... smokin a smoke and drankin a drank, relaxed & ready............


mudracing101 said:


> Shhhhh..... i hear her looking for me in the other office. She dont sound happy


you *THINK* that's me, doncha?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I was King.....I was a good king








 you'll get another turn one day...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll get another turn one day...........



you promis


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



who you lookin at? aint you ever seen a former king cry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Shhhhh..... i hear her looking for me in the other office. She dont sound happy


You know me and her's the same age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I was King.....I was a good king



And you always will be.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


here, you look thirsty.....


blood on the ground said:


> you promis


nope, you have to be the one to make it happen, thems the rulz, I don't make'em, I juss follow'em!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know me and her's the same age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaawwwww...........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I was King.....I was a good king





Keebs said:


> you can run (funny as it may be) but ya can't hide!


Well atleast i can run Grandma


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know me and her's the same age. http://www.pic4ever.com/images/5[/QUOTE]
> 
> You told that one not us:p


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ol Mud's layin low aint he




smart boy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ol Mud's layin low aint he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Got the boy outside hoeing weeds in the beds and hoeing the old plants out of the garden so I can till it and plant greens. After about 20 minutes of it he came inside whining that hoeing is hard work.... Poor little x-box generation don't have a clue what hard work is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well atleast i can run Grandma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Git GIT


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well at least i can run Grandma


 wanna race?  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ol Mud's layin low aint he
> _smart boy_.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the boy outside hoeing weeds in the beds and hoeing the old plants out of the garden so I can till it and plant greens. After about 20 minutes of it he came inside whining that hoeing is hard work.... Poor little x-box generation don't have a clue what hard work is.


Sad, but no they don't............ you DID make sure he had gloves on didn't you?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git GIT


 quit coddlin da boy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sad, but no they don't............ you DID make sure he had gloves on didn't you?!?!



Yep, wouldn't want him to damage his tender little hands..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, wouldn't want him to damage his tender little hands..


yeah, blisters are at the top the worst to deal with too............. it won't hurt him none!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ya'll member when I was King.....I was a good king



Glad ta see you posting blood. bout had a heartatac lookin at the bowhunting forum a while ago


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689905


 I was TRYING to keep my weight lifting past just that, in my PAST!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Glad ta see you posting blood. bout had a heartatac lookin at the bowhunting forum a while ago



Yep, I saw "Finally, Blood on  the Ground" and got worried.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

That blue and black bacon burger at applebees is off the chain!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That blue and black bacon burger at applebees is off the chain!


Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!



great in stuffed chicken tho!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mm


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> great in stuffed chicken tho!


 ain't no way nuttin can make that nasty stuff taste good, nuuhh-uuuuhh, you can't convince me of it neither!


mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't no way nuttin can make that nasty stuff taste good, nuuhh-uuuuhh, you can't convince me of it neither!



Race you to the cooler at 5


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Race you to the cooler at 5


 deal!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!



  Ain`t neither! It`s good for you, makes you live longer too. Try some crumbled up in hambirger then grill em.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That blue and black bacon burger at applebees is off the chain!



Yes it is



Keebs said:


> Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!



Bleu cheese is a must on hot wangs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t neither! It`s good for you, makes you live longer too. Try some crumbled up in hambirger then grill em.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Eeeeewwww bleu cheese is NAAaaasty!!!!!!!



Yes... it .....is!!!!! *bleh*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Word to all you men, when your wife cooks pancakes for a  breakfast/dinner and makes the batter two thick do not say the following.

#1 "Dear" (derogatory inflection) pancakes are not suppose to be one inch thick and dense as a sponge.

#2 mega biscuits

#3 deadly frisbee's

#4 hockey pucks on steroids.

Just sayin..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t neither! It`s good for you, makes you live longer too. Try some crumbled up in hambirger then grill em.


NOPE and ya can't make me, neither!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes it is
> Bleu cheese is a must on hot wangs.


BBBLLLLLEEECCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Yes... it .....is!!!!! *bleh*


 Thank Gawd, another voice of reason!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word to all you men, when your wife cooks pancakes for a  breakfast/dinner and makes the batter two thick do not say the following.
> 
> #1 "Dear" (derogatory inflection) pancakes are not suppose to be one inch thick and dense as a sponge.
> 
> ...


 at least she cooked!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu cheese is a must on hot wangs.


yes it is on the hot wangs


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word to all you men, when your wife cooks pancakes for a  breakfast/dinner and makes the batter two thick do not say the following.
> 
> #1 "Dear" (derogatory inflection) pancakes are not suppose to be one inch thick and dense as a sponge.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Yes... it .....is!!!!! *bleh*


Chili's has got the buffalo'd chicken  fajita's and they put blue cheese on it too, good stuff



Keebs said:


> NOPE and ya can't make me, neither!
> 
> BBBLLLLLEEECCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Get Set,


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word to all you men, when your wife cooks pancakes for a  breakfast/dinner and makes the batter two thick do not say the following.
> 
> #1 "Dear" (derogatory inflection) pancakes are not suppose to be one inch thick and dense as a sponge.
> 
> ...



Words of wisdom!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOPE and ya can't make me, neither!
> 
> BBBLLLLLEEECCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Are you gonna stand there flatfooted and tell me that if I spend all that time and effort makin` em, then stand over a hot fire while I grill em to perfection, just for you, you won`t eat em?????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Get Set,


Watch your step when ya round the corner, juss sayin.....


Nicodemus said:


> Are you gonna stand there flatfooted and tell me that if I spend all that time and effort makin` em, then stand over a hot fire while I grill em to perfection, just for you, you won`t eat em?????


 That's right, but I will hand you a beverage of your choice & watch you eat the nasty thing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Watch your step when ya round the corner, juss sayin.....
> 
> That's right, but I will hand you a beverage of your choice & watch you eat the nasty thing!



You ain't right woman..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't right woman..


 I've NEVAH said I was!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Later ya'll. Have a good one. 

Keebs, get  ready.... GO!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 25, 2012)

yum yum...love me some bleu cheese on burgers and wangs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll. Have a good one.
> 
> Keebs, get  ready.... GO!


.......................................ok, if ya'll hear a LOUD crash, don't be alarmed, it's just Mud tripping on the obstacle course! uhooohhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 25, 2012)

King


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Da da da da boom
Good night sweet heart well it's time to go
da da da da boom!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

guess who won???


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

beer me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> beer me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> beer me



 7 hrs on the mower, brother didn't show up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 7 hrs on the mower, brother didn't show up



The nerve of him...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!



Pstrahin's tryin to get someone banned....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!




baked pork chops, hash browns, and a fried egg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> baked pork chops, hash browns, and a fried egg.



You want a couple of deadly frisbee pancakes to use to make a sammich out of that combo?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pstrahin's tryin to get someone banned....



No, he's just showing proof that they REALLY exists!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want a couple of deadly frisbee pancakes to use to make a sammich out of that combo?



lawd, yes!
Life without sammiches is killin' me. Can't work up the nerve to try this frozen tapioca bread yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No, he's just showing proof that they REALLY exists!



Yeah well. Next time you see Ol' Red ask him how his cougar thread turned out for him...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah well. Next time you see Ol' Red ask him how his cougar thread turned out for him...



I remember it. I think that was strike 2 for him.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pstrahin's tryin to get someone banned....





rhbama3 said:


> No, he's just showing proof that they REALLY exists!



I'm innocent I tell ya, it is a frame job!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

2ish........



Jeff C. said:


> 7 hrs on the mower, brother didn't show up





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The nerve of him...


wanna lets me & you send Qwedo to see him???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!


baking lemon pepper cheekun, cheekun noodles and corn on da cobb.........


rhbama3 said:


> baked pork chops, hash browns, and a fried egg.


fried egg??


pstrahin said:


> I'm innocent I tell ya, it is a frame job!


whut you done done now?!??!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm innocent I tell ya, it is a frame job!



Who ya trying to frame? Can we help?


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, im home .... Just not sure how good of a thing that is right now...


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 2ish........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whut you heard?  



rhbama3 said:


> Who ya trying to frame? Can we help?



Covert op.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I remember it. I think that was strike 2 for him.



Nope, it was the outta the park strike 3, you're outta here for him..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it was the outta the park strike 3, you're outta here for him..



Naw, it was the Proside's wife pic that got him. He swears it was accidental that he called her a dude. He was looking at it on his cellphone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Well, im home .... Just not sure how good of a thing that is right now...





Hope they sent you home with some good meds ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they sent you home with some good meds ???



How much you gonna pay him for some of them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much you gonna pay him for some of them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!



You gotta get it from a res ur rat?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Well, im home .... Just not sure how good of a thing that is right now...



So what did they find?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much you gonna pay him for some of them?




Between my messed up back and wifes', we have a good stash !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gotta get it from a res ur rat?





Dawn went and visited her Nana in Milledgeville today and didn't have time to cook, so she brought me a plate home !!


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they sent you home with some good meds ???



Nope, i never took a pill (Other then my norm heart meds) the whole time i was there. Never got a shot either other then getting blood drawn.

I know nothing more now than i did when i walked in the ER and feel only a little better.

But, in their defence i dont think it was from a lack of trying, some of the blood tests they're running take time to come back, he said they ran like 25-30 tests on my blood and they took a LOT, often.. Plus a bunch of other tests... But im not dying so there is no point in being there to wait on the results.

Depending on the results ill go to a gastro or back to the hospital after they come in, i guess.

Dont really know, just kinda frustrated.


Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, i never took a pill (Other then my norm heart meds) the whole time i was there. Never got a shot either other then getting blood drawn.
> 
> I know nothing more now than i did when i walked in the ER and feel only a little better.
> 
> ...





No apology needed.  Best of luck to ya lil bro !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, baked cheekun, collards, and squashes from the soul food restaurant in Millville !!!



you werkin??


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, i never took a pill (Other then my norm heart meds) the whole time i was there. Never got a shot either other then getting blood drawn.
> 
> I know nothing more now than i did when i walked in the ER and feel only a little better.
> 
> ...



Know how you feel bub. My son has Marfan's and has had heart problems all his life. Took us a long time to get him diagnosed. Hope they can get you right real soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, i never took a pill (Other then my norm heart meds) the whole time i was there. Never got a shot either other then getting blood drawn.
> 
> I know nothing more now than i did when i walked in the ER and feel only a little better.
> 
> ...





You do what they tell you to, and get well quick. And start makin` your plans for January, you hear??


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No apology needed.  Best of luck to ya lil bro !!!


Thanks..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know how you feel bub. My son has Marfan's and has had heart problems all his life. Took us a long time to get him diagnosed. Hope they can get you right real soon.


Its not a real good feeling when all the docs can do is shrug their shoulders.


Nicodemus said:


> You do what they tell you to, and get well quick. And start makin` your plans for January, you hear??



Shoot, you know ill be there come hades or high water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> you werkin??





Well I'm here and being paid . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> whut you heard?
> Covert op.


 I can't tell ya, if I did, I'd have to track you down........... ohlawd, I can't even tell you what I'd have to do to ya!


slip said:


> Nope, i never took a pill (Other then my norm heart meds) the whole time i was there. Never got a shot either other then getting blood drawn.
> 
> I know nothing more now than i did when i walked in the ER and feel only a little better.
> 
> ...


Aaaawww Cody, dang darlin', I hate it for you, sure wish I had an inside connection to someone/thing to help you out!!  And don't you DARE apologize for a long post, if ANYONE is allowed, you are, you hear me?!?! 
Just let us know the results, you know we care about you!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

sandblasters an torches take it outta ya


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'm here and being paid . . .



PM incoming ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> PM incoming ....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> PM incoming ....


 Heeeeeyyyy Sista!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Bout time for you youngins to go to bed so us old folks can get in.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for you youngins to go to bed so us old folks can get in.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for you youngins to go to bed so us old folks can get in.


 I wondered when you'd get here...........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wondered when you'd get here...........



I am a night owl. My geritol is just now kicking in.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am a night owl. My geritol is just now kicking in.


............. I guess I better go eat supper........... I am gonna regret getting on here this late, but I was soooooo curios!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Supper was good tonight, Chicken'n Dumplins, garden mustard greens, the last of the okra fried and homade biscuits.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can't tell ya, if I did, I'd have to track you down........... ohlawd, I can't even tell you what I'd have to do to ya!
> 
> Aaaawww Cody, dang darlin', I hate it for you, sure wish I had an inside connection to someone/thing to help you out!!  And don't you DARE apologize for a long post, if ANYONE is allowed, you are, you hear me?!?!
> Just let us know the results, you know we care about you!


 Thanks Keebs.





Think imma go to bed, it'll be odd not getting woke up 8 times during the night and then again at the butt crack of dawn to get stuck.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Slip, I really hope things get better for you. It takes some patience, but you have to trust your Dr's. Good luck with it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeeyyyy Sista!




Hey girl!  Sorry I missed ya ... too many irons, not enough fire!  We need a dog tired and draggin' smilie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

I wish I had some fresh Collard greens. A few boiled peanuts wouldn't be bad either. Time to go down south to the farmer's market in Moultrie.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)

We jus planted collards, mustards an turnips. Gonna plant more soon as we get it layed off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ............. I guess I better go eat supper........... I am gonna regret getting on here this late, but I was soooooo curios!





noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . . 






slip said:


> Thanks Keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quit tawkin 'bout my wife . 




KyDawg said:


> I wish I had some fresh Collard greens. A few boiled peanuts wouldn't be bad either. Time to go down south to the farmer's market in Moultrie.






Gonna stop at one of Harvey Farms peanut shacks and buy some green ones to boil at FPG, they've got some killa nutzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Supper was good tonight, Chicken'n Dumplins, garden mustard greens, the last of the okra fried and homade biscuits.


Mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Thanks Keebs.
> Think imma go to bed, it'll be odd not getting woke up 8 times during the night and then again at the butt crack of dawn to get stuck.


sweet dreams Moppett!


Tag-a-long said:


> Hey girl!  Sorry I missed ya ... too many irons, not enough fire!  We need a dog tired and draggin' smilie!


yeah we do!


KyDawg said:


> I wish I had some fresh Collard greens. A few boiled peanuts wouldn't be bad either. Time to go down south to the farmer's market in Moultrie.


gonna be bringin some this weekend to FPG!


Hooked On Quack said:


> noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .
> Quit tawkin 'bout my wife .
> Gonna stop at one of Harvey Farms peanut shacks and buy some green ones to boil at FPG, they've got some killa nutzzzzzzzz !!!


oh hush!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

Mannnnnn, dat was good !!!   Fried egg and slab bacon sammich with some Dukes Mayo !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .
> 
> Does Harveys have the small runners. I bought some in Alabama last week but they were the size of sweet potatoes. I love boiled peanuts but dont like having to filet them with a chainsaw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > noseynoseynoseynoseynoseynosey . . .
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say they're anywhere from pinkie to thumb sized ??  Just the way I like 'em, wife likes lil nutz, but I like 'em BIG !!!  But not sweet tater big . . . Eeeeeek...
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta start going to bed earlier.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

Last one standing !!! 


Come on 7am !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one standing !!!
> 
> 
> Come on 7am !!!



An hour and forty left, brother Quack!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Ya'll sure were wordy last night.

This might help with the motor fingers this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> An hour and forty left, brother Quack!




'Moanin AJ !!!   





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ya'll sure were wordy last night.
> 
> This might help with the motor fingers this morning.






Howdy goobblinwoods !!!    No make believe coffee for me this morning, thanks !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin AJ !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how's this?


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good morning all yee dribblers, drivellers, or yella bus riders!










Yeah I know...haven't seen me up this early in quite a while...and ya won't again either.   Gonna put a diaper on my Maggie...keep her from having to go out so early every morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how's this?




Grrrrrrrrr, no can see at work . . .






boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all yee dribblers, drivellers, or yella bus riders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well ?????????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Mornin peeps.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, no can see at work . . .



At least you can see it at all.  Totally blocked at mine.  



moanin' KYbow


----------



## UK bowhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Y'all have a good un'.........I iz off to the big house


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, yep


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Mornin ya'll.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Java, Java, Java, Java


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Java, Java, Java, Java



Well at least you were singing a shorter song than badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,,,,,,MUSHROOM!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Glad ta see you posting blood. bout had a heartatac lookin at the bowhunting forum a while ago


skeerd me 2 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 689905


that body builder looks like the same womenz from DDDs avatar? hhhhmmmm


pstrahin said:


> Yep, I saw "Finally, Blood on  the Ground" and got worried.



I tell ya I waz skeerd


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

Errybuddy packed and ready for the FPG?


I'm not....


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well at least you were singing a shorter song than badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,,,,,,MUSHROOM!!!!



mushrooms,.onions lots of butter and a thick juicy steak nom nom nom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> mushrooms,.onions lots of butter and a thick juicy steak nom nom nom


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy packed and ready for the FPG?
> 
> 
> I'm not....



not really packed but I got a small chance at being able to ride down saturday. Got to do a side job early sat morning but othernat im free and clear!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Now I'm hawngry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now I'm hawngry



I had cheez toast, with that fake, already in a flat square cheez stuff that mom's buy to put on their kids sammiches. 

Still kinda full from the 1" thick 5lb  pancakes she made for dinner..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Hump day.


 calm down, you're toooo excited!


HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> calm down, you're toooo excited!
> 
> 
> HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!!



I saw what  you did yesterday If i knew that i wouldnt of let you drive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I saw what  you did yesterday If i knew that i wouldnt of let you drive.



Did ya make it home ok?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

egg salad samichez with corn chips an Dr. Pepper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2012)

'Night ya'll, the sleep Monsta is sitting on my face . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I saw what  you did yesterday If i knew that i wouldnt of let you drive.


 oh hush, you know you enjoyed it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya make it home ok?


 Of COURSE!  he's back again today, ain't he?!?!


blood on the ground said:


> egg salad samichez with corn chips an Dr. Pepper


Ya know, that really don't sound bad at all!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night ya'll, the sleep Monsta is sitting on my face . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya make it home ok?


Couple of close calls, but we made it.


blood on the ground said:


> egg salad samichez with corn chips an Dr. Pepper


Vending machine breakfast,, cheese its


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night ya'll, the sleep Monsta is sitting on my face . . .



Later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Night ya'll, the sleep Monsta is sitting on my face . . .



night, night sugar.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

Uh oh, computer is running real s  l  o  w  and acting screwy


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Couple of close calls, but we made it.
> 
> Vending machine breakfast,, cheese its
> 
> Later.


it was my lunch



mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, computer is running real s  l  o  w  and acting screwy



mine is to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

One of our clients just brought in sausage and biscuits.

It's about the size of my head.
Gonna take till lunch to get the whole thang ate.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, computer is running real s  l  o  w  and acting screwy


 operator??? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of our clients just brought in sausage and biscuits.
> 
> It's about the size of my head.
> Gonna take till lunch to get the whole thang ate.


 our city barn folks brought us sausage dawgs yesterday, they wuz gooood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of our clients just brought in sausage and biscuits.
> 
> It's about the size of my head.
> Gonna take till lunch to get the whole thang ate.





Keebs said:


> operator???
> 
> our city barn folks brought us sausage dawgs yesterday, they wuz gooood!



I'm so hungry


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm so hungry


 here ya go............


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Keebs


 _*YES?????*_


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*YES?????*_



Are yer fangers crossed???


Mine are!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

maw in law got her first deer this morning.........road killtit.....

 long live the ford explorer


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

well now where have we seen this before?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Are yer fangers crossed???
> 
> 
> Mine are!


 and toes!!!!  I have one Tabor, I'd realllyy, realllly, really like to add to my collection!


blood on the ground said:


> maw in law got her first deer this morning.........road killtit.....
> 
> long live the ford explorer


Did she pick it up & take it to the processor???


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> maw in law got her first deer this morning.........road killtit.....
> 
> long live the ford explorer



 That's not a fun way to get your first deer! Did that when I was 19 w/ a Honda Civic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

morning, babes and bro's!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and toes!!!!  I have one Tabor, I'd realllyy, realllly, really like to add to my collection!
> 
> Did she pick it up & take it to the processor???


 nope started crying 


Crickett said:


> That's not a fun way to get your first deer! Did that when I was 19 w/ a Honda Civic.



how did that werk out for the .....car?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Errybuddy packed and ready for the FPG?
> 
> 
> I'm not....



Ain even started 



blood on the ground said:


> maw in law got her first deer this morning.........road killtit.....
> 
> long live the ford explorer



Them esploders kilt em dead. Lil much gun fer me though


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope started crying
> 
> 
> how did that werk out for the .....car?



I cried too! 6 am still dark & not 1 single person stopped to help me About $5,000 in damages but it didn't total it!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, babes and bro's!


 Hiya WobertWoo!


blood on the ground said:


> nope started crying
> 
> 
> how did that werk out for the .....car?


 dang.............. oh wait, she didn't kill it???


pstrahin said:


> Hey bro.  Whats on the agena today?


 you didn't get the memo either, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain even started


 which venahicle you driving this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey bro.  Whats on the agena today?



pillage the village, and lunch. Thats about it.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya WobertWoo!
> 
> dang.............. oh wait, she didn't kill it???
> 
> you didn't get the memo either, huh?



Nope.  Leff out agin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



I'm still eatin on this HONKIN biscuit. Wish I coulda halfed it wiff ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm still eatin on this HONKIN biscuit. Wish I coulda halfed it wiff ya.



prob. not as much as me


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

im confused how did i get to be kween??? keebs was kang???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope.  Leff out agin.


it's ok, we'll be left out together..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






mudracing101 said:


>


45 minutes, just keep saying "5 more minutes, 5 more minutes" and WAH-LAH, it'll be time to go eat!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm hungry!   gonna get to work and eat breakfast/lunch/brunch!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's ok, we'll be left out together..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...







boneboy96 said:


> I'm hungry!   gonna get to work and eat breakfast/lunch/brunch!



Left over lasagna!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused how did i get to be kang??? keebs was kang???



King Blood


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused how did i get to be kang??? keebs was kang???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused how did i get to be kang??? keebs was kang???


 Nu-uh, I ain't NEVAH been a KANG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King Blood



He's a good King.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King Blood


New name for you.............. SlickRick, although, SlickMud is a....... whatchamacallit.........sinone..........cino........syno, ohyeah synonyms!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nu-uh, I ain't NEVAH been a KANG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


 Queen yes, Kang, no.......... get it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a good King.



aaaawwww, thankya! and I almost died yesterdy in the bow huntin forum (thread) finally blood on the ground!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Queen yes, Kang, no.......... get it?



but i said kween


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

Lawd it was nice to sleep in, and in my own bed again.

Koda has been glued to me since i got home and slept at my feet all night.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im confused how did i get to be kween??? keebs was kang???





blood on the ground said:


> but i said kween








 never mind............  walks off shaking head............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd it was nice to sleep in, and in my own bed again.
> 
> Koda has been glued to me since i got home and slept at my feet all night.


I bet he did, he missed his Daddy!  How ya feelin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> never mind............  walks off shaking head............



shakin head for sure


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> which venahicle you driving this weekend?



Rumble  Wanna me brang ya a cheekun


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rumble  Wanna me brang ya a cheekun


 heck naw, wondered if ya still had the rods you were saving for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU WON!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd it was nice to sleep in, and in my own bed again.
> 
> Koda has been glued to me since i got home and slept at my feet all night.



How ya feeling little buddy?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU WON!


 I JUST saw that!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU WON!





Keebs said:


> I JUST saw that!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats D3


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> heck naw, wondered if ya still had the rods you were saving for me.



Glad you remembered, I'll put em in the truck today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Glad you remembered, I'll put em in the truck today


 still haven't lowered the ceiling fan, that's how I 'membered!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YOU WON!





Keebs said:


> I JUST saw that!!!!!!!







Yeah Keebs WON!

What did you win?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yeah Keebs WON!
> 
> What did you win?


A Tabor knife!


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet he did, he missed his Daddy!  How ya feelin?





boneboy96 said:


> How ya feeling little buddy?



Not too bad, just exhausted. But i havent eaten yet either.


Going to eat a meal then head out and try to work in the yard here soon, trying to determine if i can return to work tomorrow or not. Just feel really weak still. But i dont want to lose my job either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A Tabor knife!



Which one did ya pick?


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A Tabor knife!






SWEEEET

Raleigh does some amazing work!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Which one did ya pick?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Not too bad, just exhausted. But i havent eaten yet either.
> 
> 
> Going to eat a meal then head out and try to work in the yard here soon, trying to determine if i can return to work tomorrow or not. Just feel really weak still. But i dont want to lose my job either


Just don't pull a "Chief" and over do it, ya hear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Which one did ya pick?


I think I'm gonna go with the skinner, I like folders, but I'm gonna save up & get one like RedneckMc's one day!


pstrahin said:


> SWEEEET
> 
> Raleigh does some amazing work!!!


 yeah he does, Miguel had him make one for me a couple years ago, that thang is schweeet to use and I do use it right regularly!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Crickett said:


>



WASSUP.........Mickey?


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

I hear keebs, i hear.



Congrats on the knife!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great minds Keebs, great minds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Slip's da KING!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sum Buddy butter git bizzy.  need a new driveler.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2012)

slip said:


> I hear keebs, i hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the knife!!!


I know ya "hear" me, now "listen"!
Thanks!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great minds Keebs, great minds.




ok, who's got the next one??


----------



## slip (Sep 26, 2012)

Imma lock this'un down, someone start a fresh one.


----------

